# Official 11/21 Raw Discussion Thread



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

^lol

well i think it will be a good raw 
punk is champ 
barett will have a promo 
and hopefully cena has finally LOST his smile


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

If that fat fuck Brodus Clay debuts and wins the belt tonight I'm done with Raw.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Isn't that Jonah Hill guy supposed to be on Raw tonight?


----------



## RockyFTW (Nov 20, 2011)

Is the Rock scheduled to appear live?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Helghan_Rising said:


> If that fat fuck Brodus Clay debuts and wins the belt tonight I'm done with Raw.


"He's big, therefore he can't wrestle."

Personally, I'd be fine with it. I'd think it'd be WAY too rushed if he won the title or anything, but I wouldn't be mad about "the fat fuck" because personally, I like him.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> Isn't that Jonah Hill guy supposed to be on Raw tonight?


Yeah, that is where the "hollywood moron" clause from Headliner on the first post comes into place.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

The real question is, will they continue to ruin Awesome Truth? and will Del Rio job to Jomo? and will Cena continue to play a babyface that gets more heat than anyone else in the company?


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

My predictions for tonight: 
Del Rio will demand a re-match, Punk will try and be funny with a promo
Mason Ryan will almost kill Ziggler again
We will see what's trending on twitter 20 million times
Zack Ryder will be asking for more names for his petition
Alicia Fox will become number 1 contender for the divas title
Cena will bitch about Rock, Rock will bitch about Cena's lady parts via satellite
Something stupid between Cole and JR (commentators shouldn't be in the ring, when Mcintryre and Clay get no ring time)


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

rock should be on raw tonight. looking forward to it.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Im expecting some things like:

Nash/HHH
Cena/Rock
Guest Host appearance ( Which nobody cares about)
Where does Miz And R-Truth go from here?
Del Rio to get his rematch
Brodus Clay Debut
Stupid Divas Match
And none other than Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I hope Brodus clay debuts and eats morisson. 
I think we're going to have a hhh return.
I'm curious to see what is next for cena... i don't see him in the title picture for TLC but we never know.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Going to Raw. Hope it's gonna be awesome, and that Ryder will have a bit bigger role than just playing WWE '12 with some random dude, a match maybe or some clarification on the things happened yesterday. Can't wait. Signs ready. Broski shirt ready. Sunglasses ready. 
#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Helghan_Rising said:


> If that fat fuck Brodus Clay debuts and wins the belt tonight I'm done with Raw.


What belt? There's no chance in hell he's going to take the WWE title off CM Punk.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect Nash to be there in some capacity.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Im expecting some things like:
> 
> 
> Where does Miz And R-Truth go from here?


This is the 100,000 dollar question. 

Will they go after the Tag-titles or will they continue to attack Cena in the meantime?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the hell is with that picture that they used for Jonah? Kids are going to be scared to watch after seeing that. :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if the rock there live i can see a beatdown to end the show
if he isn't then cena promo about rock not there and i am here every week i don't care who is booing the same old stuff


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Least we don't have to suffer through Del Rio as champion anymore. I know Punk will be stuck with him until TLC but as champ, at least the focus will now swing to him. I want a promo and I want some indication that he will indeed make this shit cool again.

I wonder if Rock will be there too? The Cena situation should be interesting too. Nash/HHH = bore but at least Trips will hopefully be there this time.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63557/early-raw-preview-spoilers.html?p=1



> Rock was slated to fly back to New Orleans for G.I. Joe 2 filming after the PPV, so don't expect him to appear live on the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to Punk's promo, and finding out the path of Cena and Awesome Truth now. Also see if the Nash/HHH storyline gets advanced at all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Most excited I've been for Raw since the night after Money in the Bank.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Zack Ryder to become US champ tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Rock will return to his regular Monday tradition of watching Monday Night Football
Mexican JBL will do something boring and get no reaction for it
Batistwo will sucks the life out of the crowd once again
Ryder, Rhodes, Barrett, Punk and Ziggler will be the highlight of the show as usual


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Pasab said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63557/early-raw-preview-spoilers.html?p=1


Rock on his Twitter said he wrapped up GI Joe already. Not saying he will be on RAW but yeah.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, anyone who thinks the rock will appear on raw for 2 weeks in a row is stupid. I know he did before and after wrestlemania but that was different. The match with cena HAD to be made on the night following wrestlemania.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Zack Ryder to become US champ tonight.


You know it, bro

That would be TNA booking at finest.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't really mind if the Rock isn't on today. He already gave us one of the best wrestling experiences in a long time, there's no real need for him to show up. A via satellite promo will suffice.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rocky won't be on RAW tonight. 

He's gone back to Hollywood, sorry.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Rocky won't be on RAW tonight.
> 
> He's gone back to Hollywood, sorry.


Never say never...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If the Rock was on the show , WWE would be advertising it. I wonder where Cena goes from here and who he will face at TLC.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> If the Rock was on the show , WWE would be advertising it. I wonder where Cena goes from here and who he will face at TLC.


If they're serious about keeping him out of the title picture, Cena/Swagger, a win over Cena would give him instant credibility, and if anyone needs it, it's him, Cena can also afford to go over Swagger because he's a little low on the totem pole, that and he better not bury Ziggler.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Two reasons why I'm looking forward to RAW. Punk and the fallout of Rock/Cena. That's really it.

Also interested in Clay's debut and I figure he'll squash Morrison as the final exclamation point of Morrison's WWE career coming to an end.

I like Jonah Hill and he should be all right tonight but it's the wrong episode for a guest host to come in and host RAW.

Punk is God. That is all.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Hoping for a Foley Appearence...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> What the hell is with that picture that they used for Jonah? Kids are going to be scared to watch after seeing that. :lmao


yeah. All it needs is for a caption like "Hey kids.....want some candy?"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Pasab said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63557/early-raw-preview-spoilers.html?p=1


I was right


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> I was right


Right about what? You actually believe dirtsheets? LOL.

The Rock said on his Twitter account that he is done filmng. fpalm


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I think Raw will be below average this week, half of the focus will be on the celebrity guest host and twitter. Cena will probably beat some one to become a no.1 contender and will pretend like Rock did nothing to him. Ziggler will have a good match. Triple H/Nash will resume and CM Punk's promo will be the only good thing to watch which I think will be interrupted by ADR setting up the rematch.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk promo
Continuation of Cena starting to crack
HHH/Nash NOT boring us to death
Not too much Jonah Hill
Overall well flowing and entertaining show
Please


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if they need the rock to be on raw he will but it is all depend on what they need from tonight maybe they need all the focus on punk and nash-triple h


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

If I had that Twitter gif someone posted in the other thread, I'd use it as that's all what's basically on raw these days.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> If I had that Twitter gif someone posted in the other thread, I'd use it as that's all what's basically on raw these days.


I didn't mind there use of Twitter last night at Survivor Series.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

METTY said:


> Right about what? You actually believe dirtsheets? LOL.
> 
> The Rock said on his Twitter account that he is done filmng. fpalm


Then I was wrong. damn it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh God. After the Muppets fiasco, I can't take another celebrity with a shameless plug. Anyway, looking forward to more burrying of the Awesome Truth.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Off to Raw. If you see a "Princess Leia" arrow pointing down sign on 'yellowish' paper its either me or my gf 

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

How is losing to John Cena and The Rock being burried? It's like losing to the Undertaker at Wrestlemania, its a big boost.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Its the IWC. You lose once after being pushed = buried


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it will be a good RAW

C.M. Punk is WWE Champion

Does anyone know when John Cena is turning heel??


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I could deal with a "via satellite" promo from Rock tonight. He gave more than enough last night. Hopefully they do something with Cena other than have him shrug off Rock chumping him out at the end of another big PPV. I want to see something out of him. 

Ryder NEEDS to be the show and he NEEDS to do something significant. I'm interested in Brodus as well. Overall pretty excited for Raw.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

MacieRoberts said:


> Does anyone know when John Cena is turning heel??


Hopefully tonight......


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena turning heel on free television?

Cena turning heel during Thanksgiving week?

Cena turning heel during a night which will feature a guest host?

..The?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> How is losing to John Cena and The Rock being burried? It's like losing to the Undertaker at Wrestlemania, its a big boost.


Hardly. Trips put up an incredible fight against Taker and came out looking very strong. Awesome Truth got beaten senseless single handedly by The Rock and then by Cena and ended up losing to a people's elbow. This tag team has no credibility whatsoever at the end of all of this. Awful


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

So it will open with the rock via satelite... 
Eating popeyes chicken.. Singing the louisiana fast jingle. Burys cena...
Cena snaps.. Well cries... Then snaps... 
Pulls a nexus with the super cena stuff.. 
Spear from christian. Typhoon splash from fatty clay on jomo..
Useless bimbo match.. Cole finally gets his teeth broken...
And punk pipe bombs hhh kids.. Eh...
It will be the same old shit.. But I can dream


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Cena turning heel on free television?
> 
> Cena turning heel during Thanksgiving week?
> 
> ...


Given how shitty and stupid the booking has been lately, this doesn't seem that unlikely


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Raw better open up with CM Punk tonight..*

btw look at this pop from last night... insane


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> The Rock will return to his regular Monday tradition of watching Monday Night Football
> Mexican JBL will do something boring and get no reaction for it
> Batistwo will sucks the life out of the crowd once again
> Ryder, Rhodes, Barrett, Punk and Ziggler will be the highlight of the show as usual


Agree with all of this. Except you insulting JBL by comparing him to that boring Mexican.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

From a fan's perspective it was even more nuts. 






Looking forward to the Rock/Cena aftermath tonight.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Expected Rock to be on RAW tonight and to have him be gone untill two months before Wrestlemania, but i guess i can live with a Satellite Promo if it's entertaining enough.

- Glad that Punk is champion, Del Rio is so fucking boring as WWE Champion, and i am not even a Del Rio hater.
- Ryder + Ziggler build-up for the US title, with the booking as of late, i am not surprised if Ryder becomes US Champ tonight.
- Alicia Fox as number 1 contender for the Diva's title, she is one of the most talented and hottest diva's.
- Brodus Clay burying John Morisson :lmao
-Cody Rhodes and Barett probably cutting a promo tonight, marking out.
- Fuck that guest host really, instead of building up towards TLC they put in another useless guest host, guess i can live with it if it lasts 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Hyped for raw tonight, don't want to see Jonah, i'l settle for 5 to 7 mins tops, seen enough of rock for now, hope fir a clay debut so he can belly flop jomo and a solid 1 hour punk promo( anyone see his ass at SurSer haha)Oh and a good match from my new fave Cody rhodes who's finally rocckin some knee pads and his new look is beast!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn. I just spent 2 hours dealing with Microsoft's customer "support" which ended up with me filing complaints with pissedconsumer and the Better business Bureau, and I will likely end up filing a complaint with the Attorney Generals office as well. In other words I have had a very bad day and RAW better be good!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


1 hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/586567-official-11-21-raw-discussion-thread-7.html


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, my eyes are practically closing on me here and I wasn't sitting up to watch Raw tonight anyways...so I'm going to bed. Hopefully I'll wake up to a good show in the morning.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

God Movement said:


> Don't really mind if the Rock isn't on today. He already gave us one of the best wrestling experiences in a long time, there's no real need for him to show up. A via satellite promo will suffice.


Yep it's good enough for him just to turn up where there is a massive pay cheque involved and then don't turn up where all the hard graft is needed. Shows like raw and the house shows is where all the hard travelling and grind of being on the road is. That is what makes you a proper wrestler. For people saying "oh it's great to have the rock back", the rock isn't back at all. The guys from jackass made a few appearances here and there, mayweather wrestled at mania in one of the big matches, don't mean they were part of the wwe roster. Rock is like one of those lame celebrities who turns up every now and then.

Apparently rock is too big and important to even consider actually returning to wwe it seems.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

bboy said:


> Yep it's good enough for him just to turn up where there is a massive pay cheque involved and then don't turn up where all the hard graft is needed. Shows like raw and the house shows is where all the hard travelling and grind of being on the road is. That is what makes you a proper wrestler. For people saying "oh it's great to have the rock back", the rock isn't back at all. The guys from jackass made a few appearances here and there, mayweather wrestled at mania in one of the big matches, don't mean they were part of the wwe roster. Rock is like one of those lame celebrities who turns up every now and then.
> 
> Apparently rock is too big and important to even consider actually returning to wwe it seems.


hahahaha your a tit


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Who won what last night?

Apologies for being a pain, and being a lazy guy, and not just checking on wikipedia.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Survivor Series


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Survivor Series won last night? Wut?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

why is raw on an hour later tonight ????


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

bboy said:


> Yep it's good enough for him just to turn up where there is a massive pay cheque involved and then don't turn up where all the hard graft is needed. Shows like raw and the house shows is where all the hard travelling and grind of being on the road is. That is what makes you a proper wrestler. For people saying "oh it's great to have the rock back", the rock isn't back at all. The guys from jackass made a few appearances here and there, mayweather wrestled at mania in one of the big matches, don't mean they were part of the wwe roster. Rock is like one of those lame celebrities who turns up every now and then.
> 
> Apparently rock is too big and important to even consider actually returning to wwe it seems.


Can't believe I am actually responding to this troll but here goes. 

The Rock HAS DONE all of that. The Rock has been on tours; he has done house shows. The Rock has been the top guy who did it all. He has nothing to prove.

We should just be grateful we have him back for however long, and that he is going to put over your favourite superstar.

I'm just going to try and enjoy Rock while I can. (Although I bet they screw up the angle).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> why is raw on an hour later tonight ????


Its not


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Very pumped for RAW tonight, but after being at MSG last night, I'm sure I'll be underwhelmed watching from my couch. I'm curious as to what the crowd in Hershey will be like tonight, hopefully they're somewhat loud. I'm thinking CM Punk or John Cena to start the show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Number of wigs split tonight?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> why is raw on an hour later tonight ????


It's always started at 9PM.

The reason for the 8pm start time last week was because it was a 3-HOUR SHOW.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> why is raw on an hour later tonight ????


Last week's started an hour early, 'cause it was 3 hours.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Normally it starts at 12PM AEST. But now its starting at 1PM today..?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Number of wigs split tonight?


Over/Under is set at "somebody"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Last


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Good evening, let's rock!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Slooow thread tonight


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love hating this f'n NCIS show!:lmao
Let's hurry this up!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Link lads ???


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

AWWWW HERE WE GO


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

really hope to have Ryder open with a solid promo but most likely it'll be CM Punk


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

here.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

its mother fucking time to goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Brodus better debut tonight!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh crap, forgot about Jonah Hill, I like him but I just don't want distractions anymore! :no:

Alright, LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

here we go!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Let's gooooooo


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lets see what goes down


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here we go we need Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What was controversial?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

booker needs to always be on raw


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk time


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this episode is brought to you by...twitter y'all


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Where's Punk's personal ring announcer?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

PERFECT WAY TO KICK OFF RAW!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well looks like commentary is at least going to be lively tonight.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

PUNK


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk! hell yeah!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Sigh, still has that God-Awful belt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEERRRRRR ON RAW!!!! YES!!!!!

Starting with the new champ!
Alright Punk, it's time to make this sh*t cool again!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Screw Phillip we ne the great one


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CULT OF PERSONALTYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

POP FOR PUNK!

Hero.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting with Punk, should be good.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha Lawler did lose his voice.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It's time for a new Punk belt. With the fist/lightning bolt in the middle.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat belt


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker T and Lawler loses his voice? Great Raw already.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

there is no more Cena shirt


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk = Ratings

YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

New Champ CM Punk gotta love it wish he won it at WM 28 tho


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Why doesnt Punk wear a suit for a change? fpalm A world champ needs to look a certain way

Punk needs to follow Miz's example


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK

/marking out


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin Nash to come out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great reaction for Punk. Looking forward to the promo.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

ZZZzzzzzzZZz


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

storytime with Punk.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Time for a new belt. Spinner needs to GTFO.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Aside from never growing up.

PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

taboo words spoken already


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

He said the 'W' word. good thing he's champ, because otherwise he'd be fired.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he said the P word! lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dat word.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

please tell us a story dear old punk, we'll all gather 'round


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snake promo please. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

awww, punk is getting sappy


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HE SAID THE "W" WORD!!!!!!!

Vince is shitting everywhere


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

about time punk is champion again


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

what a boring opening?... Punk as a champ and on the mic...


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Great promo so far


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THANK YOU PUNK! that's music to me ears


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Keep that promise plz.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Interrupted by someone making a return??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOT POTATO IS OVER!!!! OH YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Change the belt, change the belt, change the belt, change the belt.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hot Potato...wow


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hot potato. LOL.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

the arena = Phillip and team bring it shirt...


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hershey trying to be MSG.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Punk is new face of the WWE


Cena Turn Heel NOW!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Indian sitting


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

He's not always electric but he's usually refreshing. Gotta put on my punk shirt...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Too bad RAW wasn't at the Nassau Coliseum. I would have made the trip. Needs more MSG crowd.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Good promo so far


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

fucking change the belt Punk!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck this stream cutting off


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat heat


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

SAVE US LAURINAITIS!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heat magnet Johnny Ace.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he's the rebel rouser


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL @ Punks face when Jon slurred.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's Funkman!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Johnny Ace on the english botch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't mention the belt. We're stuck in this reality forever.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

McMahon just got mentioned. Which means he'll be back soon.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Too bad RAW wasn't at the Nassau Coliseum. I would have made the trip. Needs more MSG crowd.


This. Ryder winning 10 minutes from home would've been epic.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

ha! Soulless bastard!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Office space reference, nice


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah fuck off universe it's fans


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, Punk, I have always hated "Universe"


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Punk! Thank you Punk!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gotta love the heat on the Universe term...finally


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol did he say douchebag????????

and did they bleep it???????


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

hahahaha he's tearing Johnny Ace a new one


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OOOOOOHHHH SNAP!!!!!
Finally bringing up Universe!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did he just say douche?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ I am upper management. Owned!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Upper management :lmao


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Didn't mention the belt. We're stuck in this reality forever.


Don't talk like that.

Also, Punk's awesome right now.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lololollolo upper management eh?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

PIPEBOMBS, PIPEBOMBS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Lumbergh reference

:lmao he's UPPER middle management. get it right


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Upper management god damn it


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

lolwat. Johnny Ace has a wild side?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i want rock


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is killing it tonight!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, Laurinitis is such a fucking troll.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Great line by Johnny Ace.

"Get it right, I'm UPPER management"

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good get that rematch out of the way.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I knew it I called it. Oh shit next week.

So close to me being a super mark.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

That's going to be a damn well worked match.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Alberto next week? 

Does this mean Cena is getting the match at TLC? 

Punk/Ziggler YEAH BOY!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler vs. CM Punk? I'd watch that.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Punk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just marked my pants.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ziggler vs. Punk

FUCK YES!!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ziggler vs Punk! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fucking awesome!

Punk v. Ziggler. can't wait!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dolph v cm punk = awsome


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice! Punk vs. Ziggler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryder!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Office Space/Bill Lumberg references are epic win.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RADICAL DOOOOOOOD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RYDER IS SOOOO F'N OVER IT'S UNREAL!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Zigs and Punk will be a good match


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

We want Ryder!!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

God Punk is so boring on the mic now. What the hell happened?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanna see Ziggler vs Punk


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

MARKING SO HARD.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They want Rhyder. Give them Rhyder!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I . . . I just marked myself. This is a GREAT opening.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

sigh... this promo had potential... no change whatsoever


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ Johnny not flinching.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

THAT is what I call a GREAT opening.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN! Possibly Ziggler world champion?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Please bring about Kevin Nash and save the night


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler being positioned as the company's choice?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

What a boss, didn't even move.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

On the Phone again ffs


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was praying for a pyro failure while Ace was up on the stage. 
Instead they only almost kill Wrestlemania fans and The Undertaker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Funk man is twittering now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Johnny Ace on the phone. Get that text in.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

lol @ Punk becoming such a boring piece of goddamn shit.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

always texting....


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ryder? Fuck


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler - Punk.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk was awesome in that promo.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The Rock just said "shit"?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ace forgot to flinch and no sold that, made punk look like a bitch.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

what do people see in ryder?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Texting makes him look so cool!

Rock, a fan of Ryder. Doin' it big, this kid!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

did rocky just mark out for ryder!?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The handy dandy cell phone with text!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmm...so what happens if Ryder goes over Del Rio?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Please don't job Rhyder to Del Rio.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

dat boy tim tebow


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Liked that segment. Funkman is such a winner for not flinching.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

no pop for Ryder in hershey?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant believe he's finally made it


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

JDman said:


> lol @ Punk becoming such a boring piece of goddamn shit.


I'm totally on the Punk lost his mojo boat but that was a sick opening. I'm hyped for the next two weeks now.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

My Ryder hate is growing every time his name is mentioned. Nothing but jobber material taking up TV time. In my opinion he's absolute trash. I just don't see what's so entertaining about him. What am I missing?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Before Johnny Ace gets kicked out, I hope someone answers the question of who he is texting every single promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder=Tim Tibow?????

Ummmmm....... sure.



> Hmm...so what happens if Ryder goes over Del Rio?


:lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Zack Ryder > Tim Tebow


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Screw Del Rio

We need Rock Tonight


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

TheRock316 said:


> what do people see in ryder?


You mad bro? :flip


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh! They're showing people's twitter @'s under their names now? The obsession with twitter is disgusting.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Punk is epic , respect for mentioning that we are friggin' FANS .. not some cheesy shit like universe or galaxy


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

UGH.... Cmon... 
Punk should have made the stipulation that if he beat Ziggz, 
WOO WOO WOO gets his US Title shot.. 
and mmmmm.. WWF Ice cream bars..


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

not a bad opening segment


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Theproof said:


> My Ryder hate is growing every time his name is mentioned. Nothing but jobber material taking up TV time. In my opinion he's absolute trash. I just don't see what's so entertaining about him. What am I missing?


Ryder popularity is true to internet culture. It's about the irony. Just embrace it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

never seen teen wolf and office space.

FUCK THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Please bring about Kevin Nash and save the night


Yeah, let's bring in the lowest rated WWE Champion of all time to save it. Get the fuck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Zack Ryder=Tim Tibow?????
> 
> Ummmmm....... sure.
> 
> ...


It fits. Ryder is the people's choice, but not the company's choice.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> You mad bro? :flip


im serious why is everyone marking for him

I dont find him special


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Billy Afterthought said:


> Ugh! They're showing people's twitter @'s under their names now? The obsession with twitter is disgusting.


They've done that for a few weeks now. And now they're on to planted tweets to get people to visit the twitter handles.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

If you weren't satisfied with that promo, then what would you have done instead? Punk played to his strengths well.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't see how CM Punk is getting boring at all. He's great every time.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice opening from Punk. Ryder needs new music badly


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

that opening segment was awesome. Laurinaitus wasn't too bad on the mic


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Theproof said:


> My Ryder hate is growing every time his name is mentioned. Nothing but jobber material taking up TV time. In my opinion he's absolute trash. I just don't see what's so entertaining about him. What am I missing?


Me neither, but it´s hard to argue with the reactions he gets.

Great opening, by the way. I can´t believe I´m actually hyped for Raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He needs to go somewhere.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Theproof said:


> My Ryder hate is growing every time his name is mentioned. Nothing but jobber material taking up TV time. In my opinion he's absolute trash. I just don't see what's so entertaining about him. What am I missing?


hard to tell, a lot of people find him amusing and entertaining (i'm guilty of that xD)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Theproof said:


> My Ryder hate is growing every time his name is mentioned. Nothing but jobber material taking up TV time. In my opinion he's absolute trash. I just don't see what's so entertaining about him. What am I missing?


A sense of humour


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardo i get more heat that ADR Rodriguez


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Boring time with no heat is come.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ how many viewers this match is gonna loose cause it's in the second quarter and has ADR. I'm guessing 2 million.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Just keep quiet, King and let Booker T do his thing


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Did they just botch and almost play Zack Ryder's entrance again before they announced Ricardo or was I just hearing things?


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Please don't job Rhyder to Del Rio.


It's gonna happen sadly.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Booker T = heel announcer?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Billy Afterthought said:


> Ugh! They're showing people's twitter @'s under their names now? The obsession with twitter is disgusting.


I'm sick of it too but without twitter and youtube Zack Ryder wouldn't be where he is now. And the twitter side of the WWE is definitely a good storytelling engine on the side of the main product.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why is King even there? If he cant talk


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

THAT WAS GREAT!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

What is it with GMs making such uninteresting decisions? Laurinitis in anything he seems to do, Teddy Long and his tag team matches.

Odd note, but does anyone else think Ryder is looking a bit trimmer?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RicRod got owned XD and


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

BOO FUCK YOU TO WO WO WO


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha ryder is gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoever says wishes don't come true just listen to Lawler's voice. 
Oh wait you can't.:lmao

Ryder showing who's boss!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

perhaps a squash?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The fawning over Zack Ryder is over the top. It's going to get people annoyed fast.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Theproof said:


> My Ryder hate is growing every time his name is mentioned. Nothing but jobber material taking up TV time. In my opinion he's absolute trash. I just don't see what's so entertaining about him. *What am I missing?*


A personality.

WWW YKI!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryder's new hair color is awfull.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryder's gonna get squashed


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the most disappointing part of Raw so far is that Punk thinks Office Space is still some cutting edge movie.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Ryder doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The sad this is Del Rio is about to lose


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

checkcola said:


> Just keep quiet, King and let Booker T do his thing


You gotta love it


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Ryder's new hair color his awfull.


I think that's the point.

Also it makes him look less balding.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp, here we go. That was the first Twitter mention of the night, huh?


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Theproof said:


> The sad this is Del Rio is about to lose


Del Rio will win, or get DQ'd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Z-RY FTW!!!


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> It's time for a new Punk belt. With the fist/lightning bolt in the middle.


I like this idea.

I'm sorry guys, but I had to turn off RAW even before the first commercial.

C.M. Punk opening RAW was all good and fine but we come to find out it's Champion v. Champion tonight? 
C.M. Punk v. Dolph?

<yawn> 

Next week, we get to see Del Rio get his rematch against C.M. Punk on RAW?
<double yawn>

How come they couldn't save that for the next PPV (TLC) and make it interesting between the two? tables, ladders, chairs. 

and then, and then.. 

Ryder comes out following C.M. Punk segment.
gag me already.

Tuning in next Monday night at this time for a better product.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

you know, booker may be bad, but he at least can be funny

king lately has done nothing but come across as a creepy old man to me..


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Z.Ryder


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so nice to have king not be able to talk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Z-RY! Hahahaha


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tapped like a bitch there


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Ryder squashed. Damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Basically a squash for Del Rio. As it should be.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

DAMMIT!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

RICARDO GOING FUCKING IN!!!!!

Thank God they're not serious about pushing Ryder.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to go, Del Rio!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Huh, just watched the opening segment without checking this site and I found it to be a very good segment. 

Then I come on here and see "punk is such a boring piece of shit now". Wow, here's a tip people, stop trying to be so fucking pessimistic just to sound clever and try to enjoy the show. It makes it a whole lot better.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

I knew it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Ricardo had a little extra venom in that "DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love it when Ricardo is loud and obnoxious but why can't Zack Ryder become U.S. Champion? It seems a great deal of people, including me, want it.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh good, more proof that Ryder is a no-talent hack. That's what I'm supposed to say as a Morrison fan, right? Oh wait, I actually enjoy Ryder...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh well; I expected it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for jobbing Ryder. And good way pumping up Ryder just to get dominated. That was a wasted effort.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

go ryder go!, oh shit...over allready *sigh*


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Ryder has to pay his dues. Losing to ADR is not a bad thing, Ryder is facing a former WWE Champ, so how is that a bad thing? Beats Superstars any day.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

RudeBwoyUK said:


> Del Rio will win, or get DQ'd


I'm actually legit shocked Del Rio won lol. I thought they would go with the hot hand and make Ryder look good.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Did Del Rio even lock the move in before Ryder tapped?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't know why people are expecting Ryder to beat a former WWE Champion. I'm a fan of Ryder, but right now he's US Title calibre, not World Title.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ADR finally getting boo's................because he beat Ryder.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I see a lot of people have jumped on the Ryder hate wagon.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

MacieRoberts said:


> C.M. Punk opening RAW was all good and fine but we come to find out it's Champion v. Champion tonight?
> C.M. Punk v. Dolph?


Really? Really? Those two guys could put on a **** match if they had 30 minutes. They're two of the best in ring workers in the WWE right now.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that finish sucked


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It has been called "The Rock Bottom heard around the world" (by at least three writers, when instructed to by Vince McMahon).


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Don't know why people are expecting Ryder to beat a former WWE Champion. I'm a fan of Ryder, but right now he's US Title calibre, not World Title.


Quoted for truth (Y)


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Theproof said:


> I'm actually legit shocked Del Rio won lol. I thought they would go with the hot hand and make Ryder look good.


But Del Rio still has to be credible since he has his rematch next week


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

please let tonight be the start to a Cena heel turn.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fucking streams keep getting shut down


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, its the proper booking. Depressing, but proper booking. I don't think it will hurt Ryder. His appeal is he's an underdog and clearly was in over his head in that match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

MacieRoberts said:


> I like this idea.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, but I had to turn off RAW even before the first commercial.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with CM Punk / Dolph Ziggler? They're probably the two best wrestlers on Raw?

And they've obviously got other plans for TLC.

Are you a moron?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

It's True said:


> fucking streams keep getting shut down


http://softsportv01.blogspot.com/


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

It's True said:


> fucking streams keep getting shut down


yeah bro god damn justin.tv fucking shit up.


LOL who ever thought ryder would win.
Vince paying sick cash for those rentals that ADR uses. Until he stops showing up in rentacars he still gonna be getting a push.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

It's True said:


> fucking streams keep getting shut down


mines doesnt lol


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

LOL at some peoples complaints. This is why you aint booking this shit and they are. No patience or the slightest clue.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanted to see Mason Ryan face Punk or Ziggler tonight


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol.

Baltimore just got a commercial that said Punk vs del Rio will be TLC's main event. Eh.. go spoilers.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

For all you people who need streams... ilemi.me


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

One more lime than needed


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

RiCkeH said:


> please let tonight be the start to a Cena heel turn.


erm, I sure hope not. WM is the only moment big enough for a Cena turn.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE's obsession with "social media" really needs to stop. It almost comes off as some old man trying to speak outdated jive in a desperate attempt to seem young and hip.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> http://softsportv01.blogspot.com/


cheers


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Didn't I see a thread asking who could beat their chest better- Sheamus or Swagger?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I liked "The Celtic Warrior" better. "The Great White" just sounds gay.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw Punk that's enough for me.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty cool Punk vs Ziggler is a worldwide trend. PPV quality there brah.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

#swaggerville


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time to job Swagger.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> WWE's obsession with "social media" really needs to stop. It almost comes off as some old man trying to speak outdated jive in a desperate attempt to seem young and hip.


Vince McMahon is 66. Go figure.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

These two men should be in world title matches together. and I'm not being sarcastic


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger's going to job again.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> LOL at some peoples complaints. This is why you aint booking this shit and they are. No patience or the slightest clue.


Yess yesss because we all know WWE creative is soo great 


Honestly you need someone to job to your former wwe champion 
dont use someone you are trying to push
its fucking dumb


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012

Just flickered over the twitter thing. Taker's return prolly? Hm.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Expecting a great match here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to last week's Raw.


----------



## Slbrey (Nov 22, 2011)

What was that link that was flashing on the twitter ad?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Anybody notice that weird cut in on the Twitter ad just now? Something it all begins again 2012. 

Y2J?
Taker?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Jericho?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

these two could actually have a good feud i think if they built it right


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

starship.paint said:


> erm, I sure hope not. WM is the only moment big enough for a Cena turn.


Or last night...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone really believe that Superstars are twittering right now? Somewhere backstage interns are working overtime.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So any wanna guess what Cena does tonight?

Awesome truth segment again or the storyline actually moves?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's unorthodox, he will DO YOU!:lmao

Wonder why there's no Fat jokes for Vicki. 
So nice not to here Lawler, so nice...


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

McNugget said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012
> 
> Just flickered over the twitter thing. Taker's return prolly? Hm.


Yeah, that! Oh man. That really looks like a Taker ad. I hope!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012

IT'S STING!!! STING'S COMING TO THE WWE!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

McNugget said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012
> 
> Just flickered over the twitter thing. Taker's return prolly? Hm.


The age of the profile says 43..hmm...Taker is 46 if I'm not mistaken...and Jericho is what...41?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can Vickie please shut up? Good god


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Why the hell is Swagger on RAW? He's so wasted. he needs to be in WHC contention on Smackdown.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll never understand Swagger's treatment as a joke. The man is insanely talented.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

the link is for this video


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

layla's in the live chat? time to get my stalk on


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Carcass said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012
> 
> IT'S STING!!! STING'S COMING TO THE WWE!!


Imma get on your boat.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

That video is weird as hell...and I swear Vickie's voice could set off car alarms.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope its not Taker. It always ends up being him.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

it's kane you marks, that little kid was kane before he got burned and raped that dead chick


----------



## Slbrey (Nov 22, 2011)

bme said:


> the link is for this video


That promo doesent seem like undertaker....seems more of a Jericho thing.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok. So Sheamus keeps winning. So much I think he deserves a TITLE SHOT.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not surprised that the white guy beat the black guy because WWE is racist.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Kane is 41, the profile says 43.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Brogue kicked right to hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I'll never understand Swagger's treatment as a joke. The man is insanely talented.


Probably has to do with him looking like a complete joke.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That was a good quick match


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Was the Twitter ad an American thing? I didn't see anything. Or was it on one of the "Trending now" things they have?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sheamus was looking like a straight ninja RIGHT DERE with that barrel roll right into the brogue kick


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> it's kane you marks, that little kid was kane before he got burned and raped that dead chick


But after he was eating rats in his parents basement?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

KEVIN NASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How drunks nash tonight?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's more than likely for the WWE network.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Daddy Cool!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

its Nash


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nash looks like death


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh great, Big Daddy Boring.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Misfits shirt. I mark for you, Nash.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> But after he was eating rats in his parents basement?


Kid still needed to go to school.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> Probably has to do with him looking like a complete joke.


I have seen others who like bigger jokes and get better treatment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Would it seem terribly cruel if I requested that Kevin Nash, and whoever keeps writing him into storylines, go die in a fire?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So based on the youtube commercial. Whose returning or debuting on January 2nd?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I bet Kevin will bring up his pop at the royal rumble again.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh great, Big Lazy.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Niiiice! A ryder-alberto match right at the beginning! missed the cmpunk segment! damn, gonnna catch it at midnight!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i wouldnt read into the whole scrambling twitter thing...i think its more of "of all the phrases and names, lets see whats trending now" type of a thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Would it seem terribly cruel if I requested that Kevin Nash, and whoever keeps writing him into storylines, go die in a fire?


Yes. Besides, death is to good for them


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Its STING!
you didnt see the scorpion on the pencil?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> So based on the youtube commercial. Whose returning or debuting on January 2nd?


Someone who is 43...like the youtube channel says.

So no Jericho or Taker or Kane.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> So based on the youtube commercial. Whose returning or debuting on January 2nd?


It said familiar, so it's a return not a debut. 

More than likely it's the Undertaker.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

albertomis fuckin' pissed off from last night! ahahah


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I have seen others who like bigger jokes and get better treatment.


I don't know if that's possible. Swagger literally has some of the worst facial expressions I have ever seen in the WWE.

This is coming from a fan by the way. He just shouldn't be anywhere near the main event. Keeping him around as the goofy big Biff-like midcarder goon is good enough for now.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> It said familiar, so it's a return not a debut.
> 
> More than likely it's the Undertaker.


What are you talking about?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh crap! 
I love those types of promo videos, but at the same time I completely hate them because 
the speculation and anticipation will be better than the result, unless it's Jericho. 
Taker would be expected, so I hope it's someone no one's expecting.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, hunter you're being unreasonable....sounds like a married couple.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

It's HHH, duh.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

oh boy, the geriatrich giant is going to whine, NEXT on Raw.. 
that blond Samantha chick from the subway commercial is HOTTTTTTT


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Replay of Nash beating HHH with the sledgehammer #457


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Big Daddy Cool!*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Pfft it's obviously it's Norman Smiley. You can see his reflection doing he Big Wiggle on the water if you pay enough attention.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

UGHHH.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol does he have a pulse


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

kevin nash :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Just for mens main sponsor is here


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

why is everyone so quiet?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kevin Nash mic botch in ten seconds.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nash is talking like Nash.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

NOBODY FUCKING CARES, NASH.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

ooh, the old KLIQ music.. where's scott hall>??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for drunk Big Daddy Cool to cut a promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Scott Hall mention, finally.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did he botch "Madison Square Garden" twice?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ma-dish..ft...-son square garten!

Drunk ass.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gosh dang it! Every time that theme hits I'm looking away and I start marking out, then realize who's walking out.

Madisawn Schqare Gurdan!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Go away, Nash. You suck, Big Lazy.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why does every single Kevin Nash/Triple H promo sound like bad chick lit?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit that would have been a match.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting promo indeed, there is only a few possible candidates Y2J, Taker or Kane. 

Would have liked it to be for a new guy though, since it's a different way showing a promo instead of it being on T.V, will get alot more people talking about it and trying to work out who it is.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

HHH broke his neck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does he insist on yelling all the god damn time now? :lmao
I love Nash. That old fuck.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love him, but half the time I have no idea what the hell Nash is talking about.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Only 2% of the audience know what he is talking about


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nash, talk slower.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

You can't have a Kevin Nash promo without bringing back some shit that happened 10-15 years ago.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I love Nash but NO one wants to see a NAsh v. HHH feud. Nash would have been an awesome enforcer in a Klique v Punk feud though...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I worry that he really believes this. Not the "I hate Triple H" stuff, but the "We should be tagging vs Cena and Rock" stuff.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Him and HHH the main event??? 
Get the F off the stage.. 
now HHH neck is broken?? 
dude, its not 1996 any more bro...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple H and Nash vs Rock and Cena


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Since the nWo theme is widely regarded as porno music, use it the next time you have sex.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait... what?

Nash: It shoulda been me and HHH vs Rock and Cena, but we couldn't because HHH has been taken out... by me!

Did I... hear that right?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This feels so much like a TNA storyline and I hate it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KNEEL BEFORE NASH!

Jesus what a wreck.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, promo botch...maybe he's been drinkin. lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Broken neck? Hard to do when you hit him in the back.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well as usual, that was pointless.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

cant wait to see cena


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao booker and his big homie
never wavers


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

decent promo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That.. that's it?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Cena looks like a child next to Rock in that pic


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

CM Punks promo time is so important that I paused the tv while I masturbated to some porn and am now 30 minutes behind.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you know that Nash is Booker's big homie?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
Really??
Really???
:lmao
That was so pointless all that Booker could say is "Dat's my big homie" :lmao


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Good promo by Nash, honestly


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I love him, but half the time I have no idea what the hell Nash is talking about.


That's ok, neither does he.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tedious said:


> This feels so much like a TNA storyline and I hate it


And I'm sure it has nothing to do with two men with a combined age of 94 who have a fifteen year history with one of those men working for TNA not too long ago.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

My favourite Raws are the ones where I'm reminded halfway through that we haven't seen Cena yet, and no one's missed him.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish there was a table in front of Nash right now so he could fall through it like in Tommy Boy

Some of us are leaving, and that is sad, but this isn't the end. No way. We're gonna show this world a thing or two. We're going to show...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> CM Punks promo time is so important that I paused the tv while I masturbated to some porn and am now 30 minutes behind.


Should've paused the porn and masturbated to the Punk promo like a real man.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

For all you retards saying the promo was pointless, he's keeping the feud fresh in the audience's minds
'


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

everybody DRINK!
Time for him to return to the geezer TNA.. Total Nonstop Alcohol


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

> The sole survivor of that group stands in front of you right now


Which is quite the accomplishment, considering the condition of his knees.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats.. all??..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MSG CURTAIN CALL REFERENCE MARKINGOUTBRO


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> My favourite Raws are the ones where I'm reminded halfway through that we haven't seen Cena yet, and no one's missed him.


Amen to that. Hopefully we don;t see him until the last segment so I can turn off the show and not miss anything but him. That always makes for a GREAT Raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I wish there was a table in front of Nash right now so he could fall through it like in Tommy Boy
> 
> Some of us are leaving, and that is sad, but this isn't the end. No way. We're gonna show this world a thing or two. We're going to show...


:lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Booker: "Nash is my homie!"
Cole: "I can't commentate for shit!"
King: "I have anal bleeding!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kobe Bryant said:


> For all you retards saying the promo was pointless, he's keeping the feud fresh in the audience's minds
> '


_We want to forget._


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kobe Bryant said:


> For all you retards saying the promo was pointless, he's keeping the feud fresh in the audience's minds
> '


A Kevin Nash - HHH feud fresh. Ha.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> CM Punks promo time is so important that I paused the tv while I masturbated to some porn and am now 30 minutes behind.


who's that in your sig?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

SO DEL RIO IS GETTING THE TITLE BACK?

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS WWE?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Got up to do something and missed the promo. Don't care.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Marked for Hall reference.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Nash is pissed because Triple H didn't give him preferential treatment and let the last of the Clique clog up the Main Event Scene? ho hum ho hum.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Am I the only one liking Swagger in here! He's a beast! (Except on the mic, uhuhuhu, lolzilolz)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nash/HBK promo is gonna happen pretty soon I'd say.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Flo Rida sucks.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SAW THAT HOLIDAY TOUR COMMERCIAL WITH CENA VS DEL RIO IN A LONG ISLAND STREET FIGHT FOR THE WWE TITLE????

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RHODES!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CODY CODY CODY CODY


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cody!
Cody!
Cody!

The Boreton killer!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Booker: "Nash is my homie!"
> Cole: "I can't commentate for shit!"
> King: "I have anal bleeding!"


Dude c'mon! 
You know Nash is his BIG homie!

RHODES!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> Nash: It shoulda been me and HHH vs Rock and Cena, but we couldn't because HHH has been taken out... by me!
> 
> Did I... hear that right?



Did he really say that? Amazing :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CODY!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

dat belt


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> Nash: It shoulda been me and HHH vs Rock and Cena, but we couldn't because HHH has been taken out... by me!
> 
> Did I... hear that right?


:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is uninhibited! That's not PG.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

um why is cody wearing so much makeup.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

oh ya.. cause we really want to see Nash drop Trips on his head again.. 
now trending on twitter.. 
CHEESECAKE!!!!
sorry, the misses is prepping turkey day treats.. 
now trending on Twitter.. Dashing Cody.. 
and big homie


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cody Rhodes is full of shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The laugh has to go, Codeh.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Buck Angel said:


> who's that in your sig?


Zooey Deschanel. Smoking.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Cody Rhodes is the fucking man!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Rhodes turning into something of a Joker/psycho character? awesome!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And on the mic Cody Rhodes is........unremarkable.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Is there room on the Cody Rhodes bandwagon, or did you bitches already fill it up?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody!


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

fucking **** santino


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL. NO NO NO NO. Cody Rhodes better not be jobbing to FUCKING SANTINO.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Santino is stupid.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> Nash: It shoulda been me and HHH vs Rock and Cena, but we couldn't because HHH has been taken out... by me!
> 
> Did I... hear that right?


:lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I feel like I'm the only person who can't stand Santino.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No more Phantom of the Opera, huh? But he still has that silly ass laugh


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Decent pop for santino..


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Murello.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody still has the stupid voice
go back to normal!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh you and your lisp Cody.

Someone PLEASE gif Santino's entrance. I thought his Mania entrance was the best...but that right there. :lmao :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This man helps beat Orton last night and he is now facing Santino?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cody Rhodes future world champion

(did I just say that)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> Nash: It shoulda been me and HHH vs Rock and Cena, but we couldn't because HHH has been taken out... by me!
> 
> Did I... hear that right?


Oh crap, I'm crying from laughter! I didn't even recognize that he said that :lmao:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Its going to be Booker T vs Cody at WM28


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

DASHING CODY RHODES


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Snako?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Unemployment rate just fell. Santino jobbed that one hard.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

at first cody LOL'd

but then he serious'd...

someone has to make a gif of that :lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Seriously nobody just saw the commercial for a December 17th Raw with Del Rio holding the title and fighting Cena in a Long Island street fight?

WWE JUST GAVE AWAY TLC


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Just fuk off Santino


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cody is jucing


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The fuck is with those -ends chanting Ryder while the Rock was throwing down a promo. Can't even.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cody has kneepads!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Booker T did kind of use a protective nose piece though


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes please. Someone make a GIF of that


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

During the entire Promo...

I thought: Cody Rhodes got kneepads...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Well Booker/Cody rumors were true.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Zooey Deschanel. Smoking.


yeah dude. never realized how hot she is lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> "IT BEGINS" is an anagram of "I﻿ BE STING"


Lol, here we go again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HERE. WE. GO.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cody vs. Booker!!!!


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

WHAT DA HELL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo looks like we know who booker is getting back in the ring with


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LVblizzard said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who can't stand Santino.


You're not the only one. I like him better when he was stealing sub sandwiches from King


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Go ghetto on his ass, Book!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Incoming Booker-Cody feud!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Water to the face. That will take minutes to dry!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

tell me...he did not just do that...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Booker :lmao


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for jobbing, santino
I love the old IC belt..didn't Hall rock a white IC belt?
Bookahs going to knock out COdy....
wow cody what a man you are... run like a pussy..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cody vs. Booker!!!! Nice!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh shit, Booker's gonna fuck him up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Booker T is gonna kick his ass.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess that's the start of the Booker/Rhodes feud.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cody Rhodes/Booker T feud is on.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Santino with the greatest entrance ever


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

time for Booka to lace up the boots to asses :lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> at first cody LOL'd
> 
> but then he serious'd...
> 
> someone has to make a gif of that :lmao


Yes make a GIF of that


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Here we go to start bookers last run


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was great.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel sort of bad for Santino. He's charismatic and pretty funny (sometimes) and was really over, but now he's sort of fallen off the face of the earth. I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later.

And here Rhodes just signed his death warrant. TELL ME HE DID NAWT JUST DO DAT.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole: I can't believe I got wet, I'm saturated.

:lmao


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

later on Booker will say its all and good because i hadnt washed my face since i woke up


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hail to Ziggler
*bows down


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Cody vs Booker T feud? hmmmmmmmm,,,,,


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Zooey Deschanel. Smoking.


How the hell did Ben Gibbard manage to let her go.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Am i gonna be banned for asking for a RAW stream >>


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Michael Cole can't believe he got wet! Again, not PG.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If that's true, then the WWE is fucked.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Del Rio is winning the title back and the WWE just gave that away in a commercial.... yet nobody on this forum cares.. cool


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad it looks that Cody/Booker is happening. Great for Rhodes. (Y)


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

#HEEL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

a proper Ziggler/Punk feud would be cool


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Cole: I can't believe I got wet, I'm saturated. :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Booker vs Cody feud!?


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Seriously nobody just saw the commercial for a December 17th Raw with Del Rio holding the title and fighting Cena in a Long Island street fight?
> 
> WWE JUST GAVE AWAY TLC


must not be selling much tix.. 
:cussin:


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heel Ziggler


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cody has the full package, look, ring skills, entrance, charisman, mic skills, and attire(knee pads finally), I want him to revolutionize the IC Title again he's perfect right where he is


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

With #heel, WWE is two weeks away from making every Superstar wear their twitter handle on their shirt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Del Rio is winning the title back and the WWE just gave that away in a commercial.... yet nobody on this forum cares.. cool


It could either be an old commercial since they always say card subject to change or it could be a dark match main event.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw, hell, naw. Cody Rhodes, we coming for you ni**a


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

THE HEEL


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Michael Cole can't believe he got wet! Again, not PG.


You realize that two and a half men is also PG and they make penis, vagina, sex, whatever references all the time. The show is basically based off of sex. PG really doesn't have as many restrictions as people think. Those restrictions are self-imposed.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

hello, my name is Dolph Ziggler...
Did i Mention CHEESECAKE!!! Yummy!!!!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Booker T is gonna kick his ass.


Of course not, if he was then Cody wouldn't have Survived.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Dashing Rhodes! We comin for you .....!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Del Rio is winning the title back and the WWE just gave that away in a commercial.... yet nobody on this forum cares.. cool


You do know that those commercials/advertisements are done in advance with the current champion at the time of creation kept in mind, right? The champion at the time of those commercials being made was ADR. Please tell me you knew that.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> It could either be an old commercial since they always say card subject to change or it could be a dark match main event.


i dont know Del Rio was holding the title in it


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus needs to learn how to say enough. Or else get a different segment in the commercial.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> *Cody Rhodes, we coming for you ni**a!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WWE does this. When they had the Smackdown tour advertised for Dallas, John Cena (as the champ) was advertised to wrestle Del Rio for the title. Except at the time, Del Rio had the belt. They only show those kinds of adverts in the region they're going to.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Where is Alex Riley these days?


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

I want that #HEEL hoodie


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

When they showed this commercial at MSG last night, David Arquette got booed pretty loudly.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler as face of the E? Hmmm.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

King Bookaaah!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dolph's got new music again.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

new dolph music? not good.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Could his music be any worse?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

#NOHEAT


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

New Ziggler music? Nooooo


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What have they done to Dolph's theme? AGAIN


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is this? Ziggy has new music yet again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Booker with the happy face. The calm before the storm


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

TheRock316 said:


> later on Booker will say its all and good because i hadnt washed my face since i woke up


LOL!

Awesome call.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

tell me booker didn't just say golden shower.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Another new theme? NICE!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

New Ziggler theme?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Booker laugh is usually the one someone does before stabbing a person 28 times.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

this show is suckng compared to last night.. 
now Do not be a bully, be a *!!!!!!!
hey the synthetic pot smoker is a star...
Can I punch Cole in the mouth.. 
New theme for Ziggs??? 
and no, Vickie is no COUGAR...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF wrong with Dolph his theme :S


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

John Cenas reaction looks like closing the show


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, Booker T is amazing. He's doing a great job with his acting. You could read his facial expression as 'I want to kill Rhodes, but no, I'll laugh it off'. Awesome way to start the feud.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

moar new music?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

new music isnt good


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck everything changes around the time that damn game comes out. shit lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This should be great.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to B A STAR! So Kewl!

And this new Ziggler music sucks. But Ziggler is the man. Too bad he's going to have to job here. Why can't Ziggler get a match where he can get another good/clean win?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Could his music be any worse?


it could be Rhodes's music


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They took out perfection from ziggler's theme?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Booker took an early shower, that's all! :lmao
Another case of "How WWE'12 Is Outdated" with Dolph and new theme music. :lmao
Stop doing this guys, just stay the same for like a month, that's all I ask! Haha.

I do like the beginning of his theme for sure though.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

that new Dolph theme is fucking awesome


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk of personality


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> How the hell did Ben Gibbard manage to let her go.


maybe she's a psycho. my last gf actually looked like Zooey.. incedibly hot/indie-ish, but controlling and possessive.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just thought of something

Brodus Clay STILL has not debuted tonight!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The people on the game forums for WWE 12 is not going to like this :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk Yea Buddy


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats with the title picture always being in the middle of the show. Its like the title does not matter anymore.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I just thought of something
> 
> Brodus Clay STILL has not debuted tonight!


Hopefully he doesn't ever debut.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

#HEEL


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Bet Vince fed Cole that Obama line.

Fucking overzealous Republicans bringing politics into shit it shouldn't be in.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Come on PUNK


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zig Zag, Booker is awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Can they plug wwe.com/social anymore? Who cares what fans think on twitter.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Hopefully he doesn't ever debut.


You're mean!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Hopefully he doesn't ever debut.


I want him to debut though. I WANT To see him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Bet Vince fed Cole that Obama line.
> 
> Fucking overzealous Republicans bringing politics into shit it shouldn't be in.


Democrates arn't any better


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Stupid ass Democrats, BRING BACK BUSH! BRING BACK BUSH!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole just said ''fans'' instead of ''WWE Universe''. Good Lord.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fucking awesome reaction for Punk. (Y)(Y)(Y)

This should be a good match if it gets time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If Cena was the Champ this match would be last on the card. It's annoying that the champ is in the middle of the show.
And I'm not just saying that cause it's Punk either.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Whats with the title picture always being in the middle of the show. Its like the title does not matter anymore.


John Cena > WWE Title

That's been the case for 6 years, the only time the WWE title matters to Vince is when Cena's in the picture.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Off topic, but I just found the hottest girl on tumblr, who says she only gives a fuck about CM Punk, WWE, going to gigs, and horror movies. She isn't even fat or anything. JS.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I really do think if you want twitter references to die it should just be 24/7 Chris Benoit flood.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a boring match


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WFAfan4Life said:


> this show is suckng compared to last night..
> now Do not be a bully, be a *!!!!!!!
> hey the synthetic pot smoker is a star...
> Can I punch Cole in the mouth..
> ...


If you expected a run of the mill Raw to top one of the Big 4 PPV's, then you're an idiot and it's your own fault that you're dissapointed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

At this point, I don't care if Brodus debuts. They ruined him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Awkward moment in the match there but they recovered nicely.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Man Jerry Lawler sure has been quite tonight


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Democrates arn't any better


Whether they are or aren't, should Vince be feeding his politics on air?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> What a boring match


It's been 2 f*cking minutes...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Bet Vince fed Cole that Obama line.
> 
> Fucking overzealous Republicans bringing politics into shit it shouldn't be in.


That's probably what happened. Vince is such a douche, what with cramming his political views down our throats.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Off topic, but I just found the hottest girl on tumblr, who says she only gives a fuck about CM Punk, WWE, going to gigs, and horror movies. She isn't even fat or anything. JS.


link or bs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

WWE Champion should be main eventing the show.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ref: 1 count
Vickie: "COME ON REF COUNT FASTER!"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ drunk guy screaming CM Punk all alone.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it me or has King not said a single word tonight? Did someone finally tell him to shut up.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Cards are subject to change! JUSSST CHILLL


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Buck Angel said:


> link or bs


http://xohopeiero.tumblr.com/ 

boom.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn punk is the new cena getting beat up the whole match then comeback time


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

crippler crossface!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

modified crossface?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> If Cena was the Champ this match would be last on the card. It's annoying that the champ is in the middle of the show.
> And I'm not just saying that cause it's Punk either.


Not if the Rock was on the show


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> WWE Champion should be main eventing the show.


I agree. No matter who is champ.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's get a muzzle for Vickie


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh Nash there, chanelling Steiner in that promo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Whether they are or aren't, should Vince be feeding his politics on air?


Not at all. Im sick of the entertainment industry sticking thier noses into politics


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> http://xohopeiero.tumblr.com/
> 
> boom.


#boom


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

lmao ziggler is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ziggler :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> http://xohopeiero.tumblr.com/
> 
> boom.


She's disgustingly ugly.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler with the handstand.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this match is ........dragging.......


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTH was Ziggler doing?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao Ziggler's great.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao random headstand by Ziggler


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Is Dolph for real? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker T brings back memories of Dusty Rhodes on wcw saturday night commentary

Zig with the random headstand.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It still amazes me that they're letting Ziggler run with this #Heel thing.

Old School Ziggler right dere!
Spirit Squad FTW!!!:lmao

Tomorrow, 4:00 p.m. WWE'12 IS MINE!!! YES!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> If you expected a run of the mill Raw to top one of the Big 4 PPV's, then you're an idiot and it's your own fault that you're dissapointed.


not my fault the crowd in Hershey SUCKS!!!
and you people wonder why Boston and NYC get the good shows.. 
long ago it was the WWWF, and those two cities SOLD OUT every time they rolled in.. 
long before cable tv..
I just expect a decent show.. 
not much to ask for 24 years of loyalty to Vinnie Mac..

:flip


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> http://xohopeiero.tumblr.com/
> 
> boom.


She just turned 18?? Game on.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Another commercial god fucking damn it


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

This match is kinda boring. I wonder if Punk's phoning in the performance because he isn't in the main event.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What a Dolphstand by Ziggler!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn commercial


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You do know that those commercials/advertisements are done in advance with the current champion at the time of creation kept in mind, right? The champion at the time of those commercials being made was ADR. Please tell me you knew that.


He didn't. But will pretend he did.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I won't lie. This match has been pretty sloppy and disappointing so far. I think this is the first time they've ever had a match with one another though.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> She just turned 18?? Game on.



yummy


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

GREAT reversal!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

WFAfan4Life said:


> not my fault the crowd in Hershey SUCKS!!!



Historically the crowd in Hershey is fairly good. Maybe it's more that a WWE title match is announced.... for next week. That Kevin Nash cuts a promo about how 15 years ago life was so much better. That John Laurinaitis showed up to work today.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

oh and Chuck Norris > John Cena
Ziggs got his own GTS on Punk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great counter by Ziggler.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Give me an ADR interference and Zig Zag man win for the love of god please.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"By da Zig-Zag-Man!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk doesn't know how to start matches. They are always so slow and kind of dull.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL Punk using the ropes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Does Booker know Dolph Zigglers name?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That was random


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Ziggler has done more this match to establish himself as a hell than ADR has his entire career


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

At The Half: 
Patriots 10
Chiefs 3 

Both teams playing relatively shitty. Like a Diva's match at a B rated PPV.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this would be such a great fued


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Punk doesn't know how to start matches. They are always so slow and kind of dull.


Don't know what psychology is?

And the hell did Punk use the rope for? Weird.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

NICE possum by Ziggler.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow what a dropkick...


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Ziggler is a star


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Historically the crowd in Hershey is fairly good. Maybe it's more that a WWE title match is announced.... for next week. That Kevin Nash cuts a promo about how 15 years ago life was so much better. That John Laurinaitis showed up to work today.


Boston & NYC crowd > than 98% of the wwe's crowds.. 
Don;t want NASH around.. 
Johnny Ace ( wipe my ass )


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a pretty awesome dropkick.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was a bitchin dropkick.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he walked right into that. that was awesome!


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone see that fat white guy holding that title belt behind the barrier throw the finger to Vicki


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great match, two great workers.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Punk doesn't know how to start matches. They are always so slow and kind of dull.


Dunno about Punk always doing that (couldn't say), but Ziggler has been carrying his ass so far.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Just stopping in to say this is a great match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When did Punk get a haircut that actually looks good? I was too busy looking at other stuff...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

And I think I've almost caught up, on the same match as everybody else now haha.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sloppy / slow start, but this match is getting pretty damn good! Awesome crowd.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk is a beast


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

and BTW Vickie > Cole
We want WWF Ice Cream bars and good ol JR.. 
Show's elbow > Punks Elbow


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk is bleeding


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty fun match right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness they're going real hard......they're being really stiff....
is there any way to say that they're hitting each other hard without it sounding like a sexual reference??:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Figure4Leglock said:


> this match is ........dragging.......


Yeah..dragging to greatness!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This match is fucking GREAT.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

damn. This match is entertaining


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome match.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What a match this is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dolph Gunn is pretty awesome.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

such a damn good match. these 2 work well together, hope we see more matches


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is a pretty good match. Ziggler knows how to fucking wrestle


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Botched finish by Punk. Nearly botched it twice.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

BLOOD


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Punk Kofi'd that spot... 
sloppy sloppy sloppy


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So Ziggler lent his knee pads to Cody?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd love to see ADR get Dolph the win.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm hearing some moron using that stupid TNA "This is Wrestling" chant.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking awesome match, holy shit.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

God damn this was a good match folks, PPV quality all the way.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

the match may have been a little sloppy.. but it is the best match i have seen on raw in ages


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

WFAfan4Life said:


> Boston & NYC crowd > than 98% of the wwe's crowds..
> Don;t want NASH around..
> Johnny Ace ( wipe my ass )


Nobody wants Nash/Johnny Ace around. and given that they're heels, and since WWE apparently thinks XPac heat is real heat, the best way to get rid of them is to be silent. And Boston/NYC > 98% of WWE crowds? ok, i'll believe it. but how does that mean the crowd in Hershey sucks? consistently from what I've seen from various Raw's and ppv's they're one of the better crowds, especially for such a small city


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Arguably a PPV quality match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, how do you reverse a Fame Asser into a GTS? That looks pretty damn tough, as we saw there.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Made Ziggler look strong as hell, nice....

Can't wait til Ziggler holds the belt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Very entertaining match. Almost felt real.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good fucking match


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

bloody lip


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Great match... knew it would be.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That is exactly why Ziggler should be in the Main Event.

What a great match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Botched Finish. Ziggler Sold that GTS like a champ.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Baha, Punk pissed he botched the ending. Still, fantastic TV match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Good match, but just like last night vs adr, it started slow but it got great eventually.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

couple of botches, especially the GTS to end the match, but it doesn't matter. That was PPV ME quality right there.

This needs to happen at WM


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Best match on RAW since i don't know when . . . maybe years.

Also, I never says things like this - but if you said that match sounded boring then now you know how fucking ignorant you sounded. 

Alright, I'm calming down...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dolph just proves himself every week!

Punk needs to work on his stamina or something, he always has cool endings in mind but can't pull them off cause of how tired he is.
That would've been a really sweet ending!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie, he comin' for your vadge n*gga!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

great match...these two are incredible to watch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Great fucking match. And a great crowd. Proves that a good match can be done and keep them interested. Also... Ziggler needs to be pushed to the main event now. He proved himself beyond all doubt in that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That's how you fucking do a TV match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler looked like a main eventer out there. Great match.

Shame the finish was sloppy, was very difficult to execute though.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

AlecPure said:


> the match may have been a little sloppy.. but it is the best match i have seen on raw in ages


Agreed. 

TV match of the year.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dolph sold that GTS like a BOSS


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GUUUURRRD MATCH.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Damn, how do you reverse a Fame Asser into a GTS? That looks pretty damn tough, as we saw there.


Punk would like to know that too, since he failed to do it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It felt like half way through that match they literally were trying to get over on one another, got pretty stiff.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

When we gonna see Brodus


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't notice the botch.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

oh boy.. Cena is going to cry tonight..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I could really do without hearing this Flo Rida song ever again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ziggler for the Main Event


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

OWEN sighting!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

If RAW had ended right there, I would have been more than okay with this. Unfortunately.... I have a feeling the next 40 minutes are going to hurt....


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing match!! They should book Ziggler like this more often instead of having him lose to jobbers.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty good match.

Ziggler is great in the ring and all but... I don't know. He's lacking something. It's hard to say what exactly, but just presence I guess, I can't picture him out of the midcard. Or maybe I'm just too picky with who I want to see in the main event.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

GOT TO GET THIS DVD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They worked very well together that could headline a ppv that match if it got 25 minutes


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Austin's DVD looks awesome.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So is Brodius pulling a Johny Curtis and won't debut ever?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler needs to be the main event heel on Raw, not Del Rio.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck else can they add into another Austin retrospective DVD? Unless they have an entire segment on Debra, I'm not buying it.





Yes I am.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Pretty good match.
> 
> Ziggler is great in the ring and all but... I don't know. He's lacking something. It's hard to say what exactly, but just presence I guess, I can't picture him out of the midcard. Or maybe I'm just too picky with who I want to see in the main event.


Given your sig, he clearly needs to gain 100lb. doesn't matter if it's fat or muscle.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cole pretty much gave it away the turd.

"Next week we find out how long he's going to be champion" - I take that to mean, that Punk loses next week, anyone else?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

very dragging match and botched finish, left me cold


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> What the fuck else can they add into another Austin retrospective DVD? Unless they have an entire segment on Debra, I'm not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went through the same thought process.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

In some small way, I hate matches like that. Because it means I can't stop watching. Despite all the crap that WWE pulls, there's usually a Punk/Ziggler equivalent at least once or twice a month.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gosh, I've seen that Austin/Owen match once, and that's it!
I feel like throwing up anytime I even think about the image of him breaking his neck and then pulling through the match.
So painful!

UNCHARTED FOR GOTY!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler is definitely getting the recognition he deserves.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where is my big homie Brodus?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

BRODUS NEXT PLEASE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Like I need another dvd by Austin, oh wait yes I do


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Dolph sold that GTS like a BOSS


He sells everything that way. Best seller in the business. Period.


KANE'S BACK?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

irishboy109 said:


> Given your sig, he clearly needs to gain 100lb. doesn't matter if it's fat or muscle.


Henry has a presence to him that makes him stand out (not just in looks), and he's been playing his character perfectly, in and out of the ring. Ziggler is a great wrestler and all, but like I said he's just lacking that... "it" factor I guess.

You could say Henry does too, but he's not going to be a mainstay in the title picture so it doesn't really matter as much.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

there goes KANE!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

OH SHIT THE MASK


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kane is coming back.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit kane 

Holy shit mask?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Kane!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

oh shit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kane's back.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Deadman?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

KANE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kharma! Oh wait.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Nobody wants Nash/Johnny Ace around. and given that they're heels, and since WWE apparently thinks XPac heat is real heat, the best way to get rid of them is to be silent. And Boston/NYC > 98% of WWE crowds? ok, i'll believe it. but how does that mean the crowd in Hershey sucks? consistently from what I've seen from various Raw's and ppv's they're one of the better crowds, especially for such a small city



Meh.. I have the sound up louder tonight than last night, and the crowd is 1/2 as good as NYC last night. 
although your Mexico City is in the 2 %..
Very Respectful Traditional Wrestling crowd.. 
ooh Kanes mask is burning..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shit. Kane's coming back.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT FUCKING MASKED KANE IM WRONG


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...what was that?

ETA: Ah, Kane.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMFG IT"S KANE!!!!


----------



## evanyanks37 (Jul 19, 2011)

kaaaaaaaaaaanneeeee


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Kane Comeback video O.O!~


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

That's gotta be Kane!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was kind of a sick kane promo...ok, that was pretty sweet.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kane, yes I am a super mark. Called it


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh God here we go....


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Cole pretty much gave it away the turd.
> 
> "Next week we find out how long he's going to be champion" - I take that to mean, that Punk loses next week, anyone else?


Would explain why the ads playing in jersey are showing del rio as champ.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

BRODUS. NOW.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kane promo!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"The most realistic video game ever."

It's not even the most realistic WWE game ever. Looks awful.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the most realistic game ever made cole...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It can't be Kane. It would be too obvious.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KANE'S F'N MASK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Mask!!!!

The most realistic game ever created?????????? Really??? 
C'mon, Son!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kane returning with mask? I hope so!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome back, Kane.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Kane's promo kicked ass. Wow. Big Show kicked ass last night.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Good match. Can't wait to see them have a proper feud.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

never even noticed Kane was gone.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kanes mask! with fire! OMG.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Kane


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

big show is zzzz... on the mic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

You proved that you get to the top of the turnbuckle slower than the WSM, Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's such a cornball. Marble mouth is too cute.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How long you guys think it will be before we see Laurinitus on his cell telling Brodus it'll be next week when he makes his raw debut?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kane getting a new look or something??


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

WWE needs to eliminate all obese in-ring talent asap.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

MOTY Status


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. WE WANT BRODUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

nice video, Eugene coming back?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> How long you guys think it will be before we see Laurinitus on his cell telling Brodus it'll be next week when he makes his raw debut?


Fuckin hell Ill be so pissed


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Show's promos are always mediocre.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Suppose it's the unofficial pissbreak now (divas)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

bam! bam! bam!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> "The most realistic video game ever."
> 
> It's not even the most realistic WWE game ever. Looks awful.


:lmao it must be illegal to make those claims or something?

Smackdown vs Raw 2010 was the most realistic


BY THE WAY, where is that Jonah guy?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kane, layla and brodus clay to have a return soon...good times


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly even makes video games seem boring.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Let's hope this qualifies as the divas match/segment of the night.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, sweet fucking Christ...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... given the Kane ad then it is Taker/Jericho/Batista for that twitter blur youtube link return... hmmmmmmmmmm. Jericho or Batista please... Taker just needs to suddenly show up with no build. More epic for his gimmick.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> It can't be Kane. It would be too obvious.


It's Sting dressed as Kane.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good god natty and beth are so fucking hot


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

kelly kelly i love you


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh... divas promo


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

man what i would give to have a night with beth and natalya haha


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully that's the only divas segment of the night.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I hate Kelly Kelly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was completely pointless by the divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they play video games wearing tube tops? Awesome. What was the point of that segment? Someone...tell me. Please. Beth and Nattie can just fuck off forever now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Pointless diva promo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly looked just like Michelle McCool just now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That still of Cena makes him look like the kid from the skit Rock did against Cena back in the day


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Beth + Natalya > Alicia + Kelly Kelly.

IN ALL ASPECTS.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Kane/Punk feud for Kane's last title run?

Could be worse.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeez even backstage Kelly Kelly is such an horrible actor


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

fox just made it to botchamania


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

OH MI GWAD KING ITS THE BIG RED MACHINE


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Byeeeeee!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

What happened to the guest-host Jonah Hill?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you fuck up the simple task of playing video games?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well that was completely pointless by the divas.


That seems to be the course of the division nowadays


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, wasn't there supposed to be some guest host tonight? It was why I tuned in


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

makeyourownhistory said:


> man what i would give to have a night with beth and natalya haha


That'd be one damn long pissbreak.

oh wait..


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as I hate Kelly Kelly I am liking the new look


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kelly kelly didnt look bad, but only because she really didnt look like kelly kelly at first. then she spoke


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

nobody noticed how fox did the 'L' backwards?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually I was hoping they forgot about that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I feel so awesome!"
Loving that song.

And I completely forgot about Jonah Hill, is that just not happening. Haha. I'm not complaining if it doesn't.
Maybe it'll be him and that's when Brodus debuts.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cant believe i missed the kane promo, fuck.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

re watching the promo..and KANE has a lil hair growing back *thumbs up


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> WWE needs to eliminate all obese in-ring talent asap.


WHO IS THAT GIRL IN YOUR SIG?!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> What happened to the guest-host Jonah Hill?


Hopefully BRODUS took care of him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> What happened to the guest-host Jonah Hill?


He disappeared like Brodus.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Who is Alicia Fox sucking to get TV time?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Does the WWE think people will believe Kelly Kelly is coordinated enough to play video games? I bet the controllers weren't even plugged in.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah, 4 out of 4 girls in one room is impressed by video games. sure.
beth looking yummy, damn punk u lucky fella

also isnt kane sposed to come back for the rumble, and judging by the date mentioned in the vid i think that lines up


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth and Nattie are so gorgeous.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

youtube link for kane promo or too early?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully this last 30 minutes picks up. No Rock (assuming he isn't appearing) is a big let-down.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why is King even there if he can't speak?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

wadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Primo is in the Be A Star spanish campaign fpalm.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Does the WWE think people will believe Kelly Kelly is coordinated enough to play video games? I bet the controllers weren't even plugged in.


aren't most controllers wireless now anyways


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BARRETT!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Out comes Wade Barrett.

I am really growing impatient.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think we're seeing the divas wrestle tonight! Thank god.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

He really needs to lose the coat


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BARRETT BARRAGE


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that coat thing would work better if he had pyro...looks pointless without it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wade's Entrance Video not playing. :lmao Aw.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Today, I learnt that Rats are incontinent.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Kofi to job


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

He needs to fuck off with his fake James Brown pimp jacket


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BARRETT!

He better not lose.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good promo by Barrett. Kofi's going to job.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like Kofi is still paying for Evan's mistakes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I saw Evan Bourne huffing Kofi's pyro smoke.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Wade better win this match


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok. Now Barrett please fingerpoke Kofi so we can get Brodus.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

5 Credits says that Kofi is going to lose hard to Barrett.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

No Diva match makes me sad... even if it would have lasted as long as that promo =/


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

If Jonah Hill doesn't turn up & Brodus doesn't debut then they're officially worse than TNA in terms of continuity.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

why is this on Raw? two smackdown mid-carders who are barely feuding...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wade Barrett is not only WWE's definition of "the whole package", but he is an IWC favourite, and easy to hate from the fans. I don't understand why he is only just NOW getting a push.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, I totally forgot that Kofi is tag champ


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wasn't Cody still in the match last night?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

CM PUNK vs Dolph Ziggler was fucking greatttt!!!!! My two favorite wrestler putting on an awesome match! ahahah thanks guys! fucking great! Made my raw, dont even bother watching the rest of the show!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

The youtube thing isn't for Kane...the channel has an age of 43 years old. Kane isn't 43. Neither are Taker/Jericho.

Wonder who it is.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

tell me he didnt just say intended purposes


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> If Jonah Hill doesn't turn up & Brodus doesn't debut then they're officially worse than TNA in terms of continuity.


That's hard to do.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

irishboy109 said:


> why is this on Raw? two smackdown mid-carders who are barely feuding...


That's why I don't like the Supershow format. Did we really need to see Cody Rhodes squash Santino? This Barrett-Kofi match is pretty much a squash too.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Damn nice pop for the Viper


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

They just had to squeez randy in..... damn him


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

oh great


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Scott_90 said:


> What happened to the guest-host Jonah Hill?


i completely forgot about the guest host..damn..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Do some of you guys really care whether Jonah Hill shows up or not? I like Johan Hill, but he can fuck off tonight


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm liking this Orton/Barrett feud a lot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton came out to call Kofi stupid.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what orton cant take a lose?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

A shocker? Orton walked out. How is that a shocker?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Orton you lost fair and square last night get over it.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> That's why I don't like the Supershow format. Did we really need to see Cody Rhodes squash Santino? This Barrett-Kofi match is pretty much a squash too.


I'm ok with that at least because Santino is a Raw superstar.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JDman said:


> The youtube thing isn't for Kane...the channel has an age of 43 years old. Kane isn't 43. Neither are Taker/Jericho.
> 
> Wonder who it is.


Batista will be in January.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

How old is Shane?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off orton


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

RANDY ORTON COMES OUT TO CONFRONT BARRETT

WE'LL BE BACK IN A FEW MINUTES TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

...looks like I just lost 5 credits.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi deserves better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

NO, FUCK YOU ORTON! I NEED POINTS IN THE WRESTLING FORUM FEDERATION AND NEED BARRETT TO WIN!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JDman said:


> The youtube thing isn't for Kane...the channel has an age of 43 years old. Kane isn't 43. Neither are Taker/Jericho.
> 
> Wonder who it is.


You really think the WWE is that consistent?

Orton? WTF?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gosh Dang it. This makes Kofi feel like he's nothing!
I REALLY wish they would push him again. Ugh!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So, Orton's interrupting a match with a guy he kayfabe hates and legit hates... Interesting.

On a side note, maybe the twist is that Jonah booked everything


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JDman said:


> The youtube thing isn't for Kane...the channel has an age of 43 years old. Kane isn't 43. Neither are Taker/Jericho.
> 
> Wonder who it is.


I don't think Kane or Taker or Jericho made the account.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

6 out of 9 trending topics are WWE related. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> I'm ok with that at least because Santino is a Raw superstar.


Kofi is a raw superstar too?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Batista will be in January.


Hmm...true


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What exactly does Booker mean when he says "(insert superstar name here) need to get on his bicycle"?
lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I. WANT. BRODUS!!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> WWE needs to eliminate all obese in-ring talent asap.





JakeC_91 said:


> How old is Shane?


41


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I don't think Kane or Taker or Jericho made the account.


Yeah I'm pretty sure the age will be important. (the superstar returning).

Bob the guy behind the scenes who made the account certainly didn't put his age for the channel...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel that if WWE gave even the slightest shit about their product, or wanted anyone watching to give an equally slight shit, they wouldn't cut to break at the most dramatic moment of the match without a word.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> RANDY ORTON COMES OUT TO CONFRONT BARRETT
> 
> WE'LL BE BACK IN A FEW MINUTES TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!


Yes and noone will ever notice there was a break in the Arena since Orton is a walking tumbleweed of boredness. boo!:no:


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...i got it...clay interrupts cena?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HEY GUISE, WHERE'S JONAH HILL!?!??!1?!?!?!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Scott_90 said:


> 6 out of 9 trending topics are WWE related. Pretty crazy.


Shows how easy it is to brainwash/control people, especially this generation.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

BLACK HOLE SLAM!


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> ...i got it...clay interrupts cena?


this would be awesome and it would keep Cena out of the title picture and give him something to do, until the rock can come back again


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

William regal is 43 bros. WILL REGAL PUSH DAWG


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fuck man, booker's announcing always brings a smile to my face


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DAT BOY!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> BLACK HOLE SLAM!


The Big Bossman Slam

FYI


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats with the costumes lately? last night at SS there was a fan dressed as a clown and tonight we have a guy dressed as a skeleton, would someone tell em Halloween was last month please.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I get it now, Jonah Hill will come out and say he hates Cena and says that his got his good friend to come out and beat him up


*cue Brodus Clay running down*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

DAT MAYNE, RANDY ORTON


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi why the fuck do you look like a candy cane dipped half way in chocolate?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Barrett's tattoo is an abomination.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, where da fuck are Awesome Truth?


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

This match needs to end already


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

boring


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

What is the purpose of having Lawler at ringside when he literally CAN'T speak?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol Cole

"King did you say something? This has been your best commentating all year"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great, now we are counting twitter trends.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why has this match gone on so long, should be a squash.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Where is Brodus Clay you bastards


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

they showed masked kane trending on tv hahahah


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Last segment is obviously Miz, Truth, and Cena.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Masked Kane even trending


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Also, where da fuck are Awesome Truth?


They'll probably interrupt Cena during his promo.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Scott_90 said:


> What is the purpose of having Lawler at ringside when he literally CAN'T speak?


Eye candy?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Kofi why the fuck do you look like a candy cane dipped half way in chocolate?


Well that sounds tasty.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I honestly can't stand Cole and Booker on commentary....Cole's constant off topic rambling combined with Booker just sucking at it, too much to take.

Can we have JR back please?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh king lost hes voice last night,I was wondering


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Best commentary you've done all year" 
Spoken For Truth right dere!

Masked Kane trending, dope!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Masked Kane is trending!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And people said the Punk/Ziggler match was slow and disjointed?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why is King even there if they went through the trouble of getting Booker? what his fat boring ass couldn't stand to take a week off? no i get it he knows how despised he is by the IWC and hes staying to piss us off.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Scott_90 said:


> Barrett's tattoo is an abomination.


i know.that shit is ugly lol


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

if anybody has insomnia tell the, to turn on raw now ....


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Why would they show masked kane as a trend. I know its pretty obvious who it is, but the promo was supposed to be mysterious and that just makes it look stupid.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Idiots. They just put "Masked Kane" on the screen. I know it's clearly Kane but still...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

It's probably a good thing that WWE has so many important story lines going on that it can't fit in everything


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is there anyone who would actually care about a barrett orton feud?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Last segment is obviously Miz, Truth, and Cena.


Of course it will be.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Incoming RKO


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lawler has been...extremely quiet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I like Kofi, but... BARRETT BARRAGE bitches!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good win for Barrett. Hopefully Orton tries to attack him instead of walking away.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I take that back. My credits remain safe. Wade wins as predicted.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So Orton's in 2 feuds right now?
Rhodes and Barrett.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

Okay Orton, now feel free to go crazy.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWH M-EYE GOODNETH.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Great match again... liked the psychology and the reverse at the end was brilliant. You know.. Barrett deserves his push but damn it, Kofi deserves a good slot as well. 

Really enjoying Raw so far.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

I will buy into Wade Barrett as soon as they ditch that lame Wasteland for a credible finisher.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> So Orton's in 2 feuds right now?
> Rhodes and Barrett.


Rhodes is with Booker now.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

THANK YOU


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> So Orton's in 2 feuds right now?
> Rhodes and Barrett.


No Cody's feuding with Booker now.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Orton's T-shirt is pretty damn awesome. Might have to buy that.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> is there anyone who would actually care about a barrett orton feud?


I would enjoy it.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

As much as I like Barrett does he really have to be feuding with the guy he was feuding with this time last year?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

orton is so corny

and this is twice now where I'm puzzled why we need to be hearing his music


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There was no point to Orton showing up.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

orton is so fucking boring i cant stand him


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good God Orton is so fucking terrible at everything he does.

So fucking boring..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Orton walking away like a little bitch.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

To hell with this 'tension building' stuff... Orton should have attacked Barrett or at least tried to.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Can people shut the fuck up about Brodus Clay. Why do so many people care about him ffs. Getting on my nerves.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Cena/Clay feud?

TNA's looking pretty good right about now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena ignored someone in the corridor, HEEL TURN IMMINENT!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't put my finger on it, but there's something different about commentary tonight. It's tolerable... I'd even say enjoyable.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

here we goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i think brodus is going to come out on cena. if you think about it every top heel is in a feud right now, none with cena.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

if cena has any dignity he wont laugh today


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Rhodes is with Booker now.


Crap, completely forgot! :lmao
Definitely excited for that feud too.
Apparently my brain isn't keeping up with all the storylines, it's not used to WWE having this many anymore.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why does Cena ALWAYS have to be in the main event segment, why couldn't Punk/Ziggler be main event? It was certainly a main event caliber match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but there's something different about commentary tonight. It's tolerable... I'd even say enjoyable.


Lawler is not talking


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did I just see a commercial about an 80 year old woman talking about sex?

And it was for a phone company?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but there's something different about commentary tonight. It's tolerable... I'd even say enjoyable.


Cole and Booker. Wasn't this how Smackdown's commentary used to be?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this is the problem with bringing rock back. now whenever hes not on , the shows is lacking star power and just feels like something is missing.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> i think brodus is going to come out on cena. if you think about it every top heel is in a feud right now, none with cena.


Miz, Truth


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

They need to stop with this twitter trending crap.. Its been annoying during Rock Promo,annoying during PPV, and annoying tonight...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has Jonah Hill been on at all tonight? I don't think I've seen him. 

I guess he's the celebrity Brodus Clay. They promote him & say he's going to be there, but then he doesn't. lol.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully Cena doesn't come out to the ring smiling and laughing and acting as if nothing happened last night.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Clay was left off the card to take out Morrison next week.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

One of the best RAWS in many, many months (and probably the best RAW of the past four months)

- Barrett vs. Kofi was solid
- Ryder got to be on RAW! Letting Del Rio win was the smartest way to go though
- Ziggler vs. Punk was electrifying
- Diva's segment was thankfully short
- Punk's opening promo was good
- Lovin' Rhodes at the moment


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No celeb, no Awesome Truth, no Otunga's bowtie, no Ryan, no Clay, alot of people are missing tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jonah Hill, Brodus Clay and Awesome Truth will all be involved in the closing promo...with Cena


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but there's something different about commentary tonight. It's tolerable... I'd even say enjoyable.


Almost as though a big fat fuck has lost his stupid girly voice talking shit about Vickie Guerrerro and corny jokes that he genuinely thinks are funny while Cole mocks him mercilessly and all he has as a come back is "oh shut up Cole" or "Cena" or "Kelly Kelly gorgeous young woman".

Strange...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is Brodus Clay and why should I care?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why does Cena ALWAYS have to be in the main event segment, why couldn't Punk/Ziggler be main event? It was certainly a main event caliber match.


the most important thing going on in the wwe should always be the last segment. ziggler isn't important enough to go on last


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's see if this is any good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MegaHeat said:


> Lawler is not talking


Of course, his headset should break every night.

It's funny really: you'd think they must have one somewhere in the back and could easily get it out to him during a commercial break. They must be as sick of him as we are.

It's also funny that I had actually forgotten about Cena until just now. I wasn't missing him, either.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look, he's happy-clappy.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

stop smiling on your face pussy cena


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow Cena, that wasn't funny at all...mostly embarrassing.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> this is the problem with bringing rock back. now whenever hes not on , the shows is lacking star power and just feels like something is missing.


so make a change in your life instead of avoiding the mirror


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena's banner/graphic/tron image looks suspiciously similar to the Confederate Flag.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I just want cena to get mad and not be a smiling goofball all the time, thats all. get mad an shit.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Am I the only one sick of Cena talking into the camera at the top of the ramp every single time? Sounds so scripted.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"She wants me to deliver her baby.....I'm not qualified":lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice pop for cena honestly.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena booed. Again.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, Cena is a smiling goof as always.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All smiles, all jokes. What a mess this company is.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Of course, his headset should break every night.
> 
> It's funny really: you'd think they must have one somewhere in the back and could easily get it out to him during a commercial break. They must be as sick of him as we are.
> 
> It's also funny that I had actually forgotten about Cena until just now. I wasn't missing him, either.


He lost his voice you failure.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RISE ABOVE HAT !!!!

oh hate

thats less cool


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> Almost as though a big fat fuck has lost his stupid girly voice talking shit about Vickie Guerrerro and corny jokes that he genuinely thinks are funny while Cole mocks him mercilessly and all he has as a come back is "oh shut up Cole" or "Cena" or "Kelly Kelly gorgeous young woman".
> 
> Strange...


It's beautiful, really.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

No JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAA?

Uh oh. Ring announcer turned on him too.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Typical night for Cena with the boos.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jonah Hill is the best guest host ever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Of course, his headset should break every night.
> 
> It's funny really: you'd think they must have one somewhere in the back and could easily get it out to him during a commercial break. They must be as sick of him as we are.
> 
> It's also funny that I had actually forgotten about Cena until just now. I wasn't missing him, either.


He lost his voice.
I hope it doesn't come back either.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Honestly, Cena could have been left off and I'm not sure I would have noticed. I've been dreading the incoming last 20 minutes. Cena needs to be earlier in the show to keep the crowd entertained. They don't need to be livened up with 8 minutes left in the show.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Cena sucking up to the crowd


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] trying to get on the fans good side


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did anyone expect Cena to be completely serious?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Has Jonah Hill been on at all tonight? I don't think I've seen him.
> 
> I guess he's the celebrity Brodus Clay. They promote him & say he's going to be there, but then he doesn't. lol.


lol oh yeah, I forgot Hill was even supposed to be on tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> He lost his voice you failure.


Ah, that makes more sense. I thought I read a comment earlier about him having a broken headset. Well in that case, he should lose his voice every week.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

kissing ass as usual


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Did they just lower the volume on the crowd? Because Cena said it was deafening in the arena, but it didn't sound like that.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did Ryder save Cena's life recently or something?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm getting tired of Cena plugging Zack Ryder. We get it, he's on twitter. Who cares.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

why cant he get mad man ?? Like he doesnt need a heel turn just to get angry like a normal person. *sighs* fuck was i thinking this is the WWE


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i cant stand how cena has to recap every single thing with his preachy voice. geez louise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes we have. 

We hate you Johnny Boy.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Godfucking damnit. After Survivor Series, you guys had a CHANCE TO NOT GIVE CENA A GENERIC PROMO.

Now, he's back to ass kissing Zack Ryder and Punk, saying "I KNOW I KNOW" to the audience, and smiling like a retard.

I guess I was wrong. No matter how great the undercard is (the undercard being everyone besides Cena), they can't shake up the main event.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gresty said:


> BOOOOOOOOO


Put a scope sight on that instead


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ah, fuck off, Cena...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Jonah Hill is the best guest host ever.


THIS.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> stop smiling on your face pussy cena


Haha what? Is that just an angrily typed collection of words you couldn't coherently put together?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dice Darwin said:


> Did they just lower the volume on the crowd? Because Cena said it was deafening in the arena, but it didn't sound like that.


It wouldn't surprise me if they did.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey stupid. The crowd is honest with their emotions to every wrestler. They just dont like you


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> Did Ryder save Cena's life recently or something?


who you think is giving cena his clean piss for the wellness testing.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

His voice cracked when he said "Dwayne". LMAO. Probably jizzed his pants too.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCK SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT TWITTER AND TRENDING.

EAT A DICK AND ROT IN HELL YOU PIECE OF SHIT..IS THAT TRENDING?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In all fairness to Cena. The Fruity Pebbles Chant doesn't really apply anymore now that he's wearing black & white.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

CRY CENA

CRY YOU MUTT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TWITTER
TWITTER
TWITTER
TWITTER
TWITTER


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"YOU FUCKING SUCK!" :lmao

Reminds me of the Slater-hater.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rocky Sucks chants? WTF


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This board and the crowd proves the Cena is the biggest heel to anyone over 11 years old.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*YAWN* Cena. 

How is this man on top?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, that was bad.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank god, Miz shut John the hell up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pigeon Man!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome Truth 8*D.... still no sign of Brodus


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally! Cena, STFU & GTFO!

...oh yeah, where's Jonah Hill?!?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JDman said:


> HOLY FUCK SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT TWITTER AND TRENDING.
> 
> EAT A DICK AND ROT IN HELL YOU PIECE OF SHIT..IS THAT TRENDING?!


Yes, yes it is. Congrats.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

STUPID SERVERS


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Haha what? Is that just an angrily typed collection of words you couldn't coherently put together?


Really?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at the WWE trying to get a mic on Rocky Sucks to provide some balance.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel as if I've seen this before. Can we get something new?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz, you aren't Jericho, you never will be, you'll never even be close, so stop trying.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

miz speaks the truth


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck off Miz.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CRAP GON GET GOT


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank Goodness for Awesome Truth!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is right


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at The Miz telling Cena the exact truth.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, Miz is destroying Cena right now in this promo. Damn.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank jesus for Miz


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Tell it like it is MIZ!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Which one is the face? I forgot


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRN, CENA.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Miz is just gold on the mic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok this crowd is Impact Zone stupid.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I feel my forehead tighten whenever I hear Miz's voice now, it's like my head is preparing to implode.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

hhaha, Miz and R-Truth is so damn awesome, thank god they saved this segment


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey don't what me!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Miz needs to get a better spine. The guy is always leaning forward and he looks so awkward.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I fucking love R-Truth. "Dont What? me!"


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty funny, Truth looking up in the air


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i fucking love truth and miz. fuck man. these guys actually evoke crowd emotions.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena and Miz to play devils advocate 8*D


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Truth is so awesome!:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MIZ FUCKING OWNING!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Let Meese Axe you somedting Cena".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena looks like he's going to cry. 

And by having Truth & Miz favor Rock, they have eventually turned them face, lol.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

FRUITY BOOTY


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LEMME AX YOU SUMTHIN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TRUTH :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena showed tonight why he NEEDS a heel turn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

See Ya Later Nation FTW!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

R-Truth is gold :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, so now Awesome Truth want Cena to get beat by the Rock? Didn't they lose last night?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Troof :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

R-truth :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pigeon Man > Superman


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, are Awesome Truth team Rock now? Doesn't that makes them faces? What is occurring?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ce Ya Later Nation! :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxGk...t=UUMK2KTKVON3fTa7uJHUSYNg&lf=plcp&playnext=1

Anyone else see this? I guess the Raw logo was "hacked" ?

The Miz and R Truth just owned Cena and Cena fought back thankfully.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fruity Booty needs a t-shirt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CeYaLater Nation! Trend that! Please!:lmao:lmao:lmao
The way he said it:lmao Oh man:lmao


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

See Ya Later Nation lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Step it up on the mic Cena...


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Every time Cena gets aggressive the fans respond positively. You'd think WWE would notice that and stop having him act like a harmless fairy constantly.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Fruity Booty!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao 

I'm beginning to love R-Truth. Dem facial expressions.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow cena gonna shoot.
Fuck this bitch.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

C'mon don't break them up now.... dumb as shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Coral > Cena


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wtf


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Biggest accomplishment ??? He beat you at mania Cena. Jackass


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Really WWE thats all?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, they are going to take Cena's word for it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait a minute Cena so Miz beating you at Mania for the title wasn't bigger than the real world?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena did own them, you gotta admit it. Even the crowd cheered him again


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That was anti-climactic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Did Cena just own Awesome Truth? Yes he did. Where the hell has this been the past few months.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's it? That's it?!

Pff, fuck that...


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena u asshole, how dare u create tension between Awesome Truth


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

what kind of ending to raw is this


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't get the point of that promo? Cena didn't accomplish anything for himself.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome Truth breaks up in 3...2...1....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Oh shit, Cena.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow are they really breaking up Awesome Truth?!? :no:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> Ce Ya Later Nation! :lmao





KidGold17 said:


> Fruity Booty needs a t-shirt.





Human Nature said:


> CeYaLater Nation! Trend that! Please!:lmao:lmao:lmao
> The way he said it:lmao Oh man:lmao


Wow you guys are easily amused


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kick his ass Truth!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*ED.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Which one will turn face?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is silly.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Coral > Cena


:lmao


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

CENA SELLS SHIRTS!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dont break awesome truth up god damnit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Old Married Couple bickering.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena is a master of psychology. Look at how well he just subconsciously planted the seeds of resentment in their minds to turn these two against each other.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Was hoping for Brodus to come in and join them, Cena was right they aren't a threat and need help.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Miz/Truth is a pretty poor way to end the show.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Verbally Buried! lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth is about to turn face.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That's all it takes to break them up?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is going to be an awful feud...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck this.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is Truth going to turn face?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So... Awesome Truth feud... um... who feuds with Cena? We're out of heels


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really???
Don't break them up! C'mon! PLEASE!

They just keep burying this team.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
STAY TOGETHER!!!! DO IT FOR THE IWC!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SWERVE?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

they're both shitty faces
doesnt matter who turns


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

MIZ BOUT TO GET GOT.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

...

RIP Awesome Truth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw that coming....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

MIZ = GENIUS


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Cena showed tonight why he NEEDS a heel turn.


Oh preach it man. Preach it for real. Rather see The Miz turn face as cool as Miz is as a heel. He plays both roles so well.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Troof just got got


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well Awesome Truth was only for a SS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please do not fucking turn Truth face and what the hell kind of fuckery is this? Did Truth get wellness policy'd or injured?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Bout damn time.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So....who is Cena feuding with in the build up to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

HAHA great ending.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome Truth


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man that sucks, i think that pairing brought out the best in each of them, and the crowd cant make heads or tails of it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they just turned on each other because Cena said so? 

Alrighty then.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

holy shit this is bad...

great way to end the RAW after survivor series


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

DAMMIT WWE DAMMIT. FUCK CAN YOU DO ANYTHING RIGHT ?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

So basically instead of responding to the Rock Bottom, Cena makes fun of Awesome Truth ?

Worse spilt up of a team i've ever seen.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Aw breaking them up is stupid


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And now R-Truth is a face.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The hell? That made them break up? Who is the face? THE HELL.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That tag division rebuild was fantastic and that is the

Awesome Truth!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

R-Truth face turn for no reason?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

well, I guess we know who was suspended


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

this building is so fuckin dead


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Why the hell did they turn truth face?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was pretty sweet. not gonna lie


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So Cena saying one thing made them break up? DUDE! Ugh!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the fuck bruh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, so Truth is gonna be rapping and dancing with little jimmies again.

Meh, at least Miz will be back in the WWE title picture soon.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They turned the wrong man... Cena needs to turn, that was... just... just... so fucking stupid. That's how you end Raw? Who the fuck cares?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm This is new level of bad booking


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Uh, that ending was the stupidest shit I'd ever seen. Cena says a couple of crappy lines that was obvious bs, and the most interesting tag team on the show get broken up over it? Wtf?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nobody wants to see Truth face again.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awful ending


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....They really did that.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Didn't like that at all

At least Cena got booed out of the building pretty much.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i think this shows who smoked the ganja with evan bourne that one fateful night.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

so Cena's promo was just a segway to heel up Miz again


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Truth smoking that pot


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so wait...is Truth a face again now?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

And so ends any hopes of a tag division revival. You stupid stupid fools wwe. Give up completely


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No idea what to make of any of that. Not even gonna try.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Ugh is Truth face again? whyyyy


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

mediocre ending to a great RAW otherwise. Good night folks, was a pleasure watching the episode along you as always!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

In the words of Booket T.....Whaa Deeehhh Heeeelllll!!!???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a kinda shitty ending.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

When you have a good tag team in a dire tag division, what do you do?

Ah yes, BREAK THEM UP. Exactly.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> So basically instead of responding to the Rock Bottom, Cena makes fun of Awesome Truth ?


it is hard to feud with a guy who is never there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was an awful ending to what was a very entertaining team. 

So what, someone just had to tell R Truth that Miz thought he was cookoo? Nobody thought of that before huh.

Does that mean R Truth is going to turn face again? Because I can't see his insane character working as a face. Which means it's either heel vs heel or he's back to smiling dancing rapper again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is one of these men gonna be suspended for 30 days? Spice is a hell of a drug.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

It was an Conspiracy all along


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena pandering to The Rock still sucks.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

How the fuck do you do a Heel turn with TWO FUCKING HEELS....


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

RUSSO WROTE THIS ENDING???


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

If we're honest with ourselves, Truth was a talented heel, but not a hateable heel.

It was always going to happen where he'd eventually enter the realm of silly face...maybe a notch less silly than Santino, but they'll still make his brain cell lack a fun thing that gets great pop.

To be fair, we have still not seen him as a goofy face...only as a straight-laced one


----------



## EntreNous (Nov 21, 2011)

Was R-Truth bleeding?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> well, I guess we know who was suspended


:lmao

It's probably true though.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cole (final words for the night to sell this storyline): "This proves the Miz is a legitimate threat."
King (incredulous): "What?"
me: "Can you do ANYTHING right, Lawler?"


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So... turning Truth is kinda dumb... I don't think Miz has really had a face run. Maybe he's going tweener?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stupid ending. Ziggler/Punk should've closed the show.


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

Truth obviously the one smoking da green, this is a way to write him off tv for 30 days


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

horrible bland ending .. we are not in the 80's WWE fpalm


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

don't what me


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ugh Truth is so much better as a heel.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> When you have a good tag team in a dire tag division, what do you do?
> 
> Ahhh yes, BREAK THEM UP. Exactly.


To be fair they were far too elevated as superstars to be even considered part of a division which is long dead. Heck half the titles are currently suspended.

Miz needs to be on his own at this point anyways. He's going to main event WM with Punk, I'd bet on it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't you see? Truth is taken out on the same night that a Booker T comeback is hinted at. They really can only have 1 token black dude on the roster at any given time, so it just makes sense.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

R.I.P. Awesome Truth


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Truth as a face with his current bat shit crazy gimmick will work.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Truth turned face to replace Morrison. He'll be in the same position on the card.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock will have to be around more from now til Wrestlemania. 

If somehow he can't be...we could see a series of Cena/Miz matches, with Truth interfering in ways that cements his face turn


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ending was horrible. Worst tag team split-up and the worst face turn.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> I don't get the point of that promo? Cena didn't accomplish anything for himself.


nope, and thats fine. he doesnt need to accomplish anything for himself. that segment was actually well done imo. he helped miz and truth start something. then once miz is done with truth, he can go back to chasing the title and miz can truth can go back to...the zoo?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Cole (final words for the night to sell this storyline): "This proves the Miz is a legitimate threat."
> King (incredulous): "What?"
> me: "Can you do ANYTHING right, Lawler?"


Last night...

Cole: "Rock doesn't look too interested in helping Cena out."
Booker: "He's not even trying to tag in. They're not getting along."
Lawler: "Rock has all the confidence in the world in Cena, that remarkable young man. They're close friends. Smile everyone."


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

what is wrong with Johnny boy? i was waiting something MORE, would be nice if he even would try "selling" the feud with Rock and stop that F'''''' smiling. Time to get serious John.

And Raw ends the stupidest way possible, awesome truth split up? why, well folks tune in next week for another exciting episode of Monday Night Raw


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

well if you noticed miz made a reference of a smoking to truth and with this ending i think they just write him off tv and he may return with the same character


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is one of these men gonna be suspended for 30 days? Spice is a hell of a drug.


I know. I was addicted to that album too when I was younger.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

How is this a face turn for Truth? He was just outsmarted by another heel.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome Truth was never going anywhere because tag teams no longer can 'go anywhere'

simple as that


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Stupid ending. Ziggler/Punk should've closed the show.


co-sign.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

THA ZOOKEEPAH IS BACK YALL.

GET CRUNK


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

joshman82 said:


> nope, and thats fine. he doesnt need to accomplish anything for himself. that segment was actually well done imo. he helped miz and truth start something. then once miz is done with truth, he can go back to chasing the title and miz can *truth can go back to...the zoo?*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's more money in both Truth and Miz as singles. The tag team is DOA after being fed to Rock and Cena. 

I thought it was interesting that Cena had NO respeonse to what happened at the ppv. He just played cornball promotional man for WM. What made Miz's words hurt so much is they were true. Everyone at SS crapped all over Cena. John had no respeonse to that either, so he played mind games to save face. 

Cena looked really bitter in the promo. Miz got the most out of the ending.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So can Punk be the main focus of the show now since...you know...he has the title and all? Ah I'm talking nonsense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

loved the ending. awesome truth together always sucked, no chemistry, and it never worked because miz isn't believable as a tough guy. cena owned them both.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL, did Truth accidentally look at the camera at the end there?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

even if this was done to write off r truth for 30 days bec of his suspension this was the dumbest way to do it. why not have cena take him out and show that hes angry at how things went with rock last night and try to show a message to the rock? 

that would have been too smart i guess so instead we had a heel turn another heel because he called him stupid ....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So Truth is face and goes back being stale while everybody hops off the bandwagon. 

Called it.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

The ending promo made very little sense. It made Cena look like a babbling, preachy idiot because he didn't finish what he started. The breakup of Awesome Truth could have been done a whole hell of a lot better as well.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This break up is stupid.

Awesome Truth is the only good thing the Miz and Truth have ever done in their careers. I don't want to see either of them anywhere near the main event as singles competitors. 

I don't give a crap about any feuds they have going at the moment because none of them have any kind of storylines behind them other than "I don't like you" or "you beat me up last week so I'm angry."


----------



## powellofnazareth (Jun 28, 2011)

(Y)


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not on here bitching week to week about how things should play out, but I am so fucking tired of "I got my ass kicked, but it's ok because today is just so peachy keen" John Cena. If WWE isn't careful, they're going to lose a proven draw because they refuse to do ANYTHING different with his character. He's not going to be able to sell his stupid looking shirts to 8 year olds forever, and the Rock isn't going to stick around long term. So unless they want to ruin their current moneymaker for good, they need to do something about it. And master psychologist John Cena isn't the answer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> There's more money in both Truth and Miz as singles. The tag team is DOA after being fed to Rock and Cena.
> 
> I thought it was interesting that Cena had NO respeonse to what happened at the ppv. He just played cornball promotional man for WM. What made Miz's words hurt so much is they were true. Everyone at SS crapped all over Cena. John had no respeonse to that either, so he played mind games to save face.
> 
> Cena looked really bitter in the promo. Miz got the most out of the ending.


Miz absolutely owned that segment. His words to Cena were completely true, very promising that they're allowing Miz to bring that up too, maybe (hopefully) it will eventually get to Cena and we'll get the heel turn down the line.

Cena's response really was pathetic, using the old tired line about the Real World being Miz's biggest claim to fame. Okay, the guy won the main event at WM, against you, but okay.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> So can Punk be the main focus of the show now since...you know...he has the title and all? Ah I'm talking nonsense.


Will be now since his title match will be the biggest one for TLC.
Expect Cena to erase the rock bottom from his memory and focus on getting a title shot.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i doubt they're gonna go the jealousy route with cena. you gotta be insecure to be jealous, his character isn't insecure.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, Miz should have turned face, not Truth.

By the way, what Cena?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Break up? Oh my, you have much to learn. Ever heard of a ruse? Yeah well that was it.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cena looks weak, awesome truth has the most awkward break up they could. ending with the divas playing wwe12 would have made more sense


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty good RAW. The wrestling was quite good, although I really don't see the need for all these Smackdown guys to show up here, nevermind the lower carders. 

The ending was an abomination though. The promo itself wasn't bad once Awesome Truth came out: even Cena was bearable (although his comment to Miz was completely idiotic). But having such a great and over tag team HEEL tag team break up in such a ridiculous manner... they're supposed to be against all these conspirators, but out of nowhere Truth believes a random comment or two from Cena? And then Miz attacks him, because... well, I'm sure we'll get some half-assed excuse next week. I can't see Truth's character working as a face though, if that's even what they were planning. 

Aside from that though, RAW was pretty entertaining. Good matches for the most part, good promos for the most part, no Guest Host, and no King.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How was it a ruse? He flat out crushed him on the stage.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Break up? Oh my, you have much to learn. Ever heard of a ruse? Yeah well that was it.


Maybe, but are you really going to waste talkers like Miz and Truth on fueding with Air Freaking Boom?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

GREAT RAW! face palm ending.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> loved the ending. awesome truth together always sucked, no chemistry, and it never worked because miz isn't believable as a tough guy. cena owned them both.


No he didn't. Cena got annihilated by both of them in that promo. He got completely crushed and had no response to anything that was said because it was all true. He responded with weak garbage that everybody with an IQ about 90 saw though, and for some reason WWE booked them breaking up over Cena's weak attempt at alienating them.

I would equate Cena's lame promo and the overreaction to it to a soft Hulk Hogan-style chair shot followed by the guy he hit crumpling to the floor at breakneck speeds because he's supposed to sell Hogan's weak shots as being powerful. It just looked fuckin stupid and insulted every viewer's intelligence.

Also, Awesome Truth was the most interesting tag team and had great chemistry, so your backwards opinion about them is a steaming pile of buffalo shit. Then again, you thought Cena "owned them", so that means you must've thought the reaction was realistic. Ignorance is bliss I guess. Emphasis on your ignorance.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Truth is a crazy fuck, so a face plant is nothing. He would be insane enough to take that hit just to fool people.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Miz needs to be on his own at this point anyways. He's going to main event WM with Punk, I'd bet on it.


Ugh, I hope not. I'm going to be disappointed with anything besides HHH/Punk though tbf.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

And I'm gonna say it, Raw match of the year tonight. If you can't figure out which match, you weren't watching.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

After watching Tonights Raw, I Think the WWE is starting to go in the correct direction for a great mania, with Rock/Cena bringing in the buy rates, I've been waiting to see how matches will shape up, and im thinking something like... 1. Punk/Ziggler 2. Jericho/Orton 3. Barrett/D Bryan. It really wouldnt bother me how the rest of the card is booked it would definatly get my custom with those 3.

Also if the video link's are as many are expecting, a retirment match between Undertaker and Kane could be on too.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

All that this Awesome Truth and Rock stuff has done is demonstrate something that should have been painfully obvious. John Cena can not cut it on the mic against guys with actual charisma. All three of them buried Cena leading up to SS and it continued tonight.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh and to reply to Killswitch Stunner, Im going to agree 100%, soon as the match was announced i was sat thinking "this is going to be EPIC!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way. How does Miz says all that truthful shit to Cena tonight and *not* turn face? The hell?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

now that i have cooled off a bit, i think this Awesome Truth break up was pulled just to fill up the card for TLC. Probably this decision has been made after last nights SS. Dont know why but this felt hasty decision, i dont know where Cena goes from this though..........another triple threat at TLC for WWE Championship. Or 1 on 1 with Punk............again


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> By the way. How does Miz says all that truthful shit to Cena tonight and *not* turn face? The hell?


It seemed perfect for a double turn, but this is Cena we're talking about. He ruins everything.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheSupremeForce said:


> All that this Awesome Truth and Rock stuff has done is demonstrate something that should have been painfully obvious. John Cena can not cut it on the mic against guys with actual charisma. All three of them buried Cena leading up to SS and it continued tonight.


yeah Cena was the one buried tonight


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena and Miz will go one on one at TLC with Truth being a wild card to the match which sets up a Triple Threat Match at the Rumble or all three are in the Rumble anyways. Then they'll be in an Elimination Chamber for the WWE title. Therefore, Cena/Rock, Punk/?, Miz/Truth at Mania.


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

R.I.P Awesome Truth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler and Punk was a damn good match. One of the best TV matches of the year.

And fuck twitter.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler and Punk was a damn good match. One of the best TV matches of the year.
> 
> And fuck twitter.


Should have been the final match.

And at least this twitter stuff is giving us something interesting with the mysterious youtube stuff...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Tonight's Raw was a mix for me.

Pros:

Ziggler and Punk was fantastic. Had I paid 40 bucks for a PPV and seen that match, I'd be quite satisfied, but to get it for free on TV is excellent. Were Ziggler to drop the US Belt to Ryder and then go on to a main event program with Punk, that'd be terrific, as we'd get more quality matches like tonight. Stellar chemistry between the two, and talk about exciting. Just when you think one has the upper hand, the other pulls something off to even the score. My question is: why aren't we getting more good matches like this on a consistent basis? The talent is obviously there.

Punk's promo at the beginning of the show was quite enjoyable, I found. Him calling Laurinaitis a douchebag stooge, and the WWE being late on the censor so that it cut out Booker T instead was very amusing.

Cody Rhodes had a good promo, talking about how he feels uninhibited and unleashed now without his mask.

The seeds have been sewn for a Barrett/Orton feud, which should also be very good.

No Jonah Hill (I consider this a major plus)

No Divas match (also another major plus)


Cons:

Sheamus needs to learn how to sell. Swagger gets him in the ankle lock and has it held on for a good 15 seconds, and then Sheamus counters, stands up without even favoring his ankle, or shit, even holding it for a few seconds to show it was painful, and then kicks Swagger in the face. Boom, match over. Seriously? Its one thing to beat your opponent, but to make them look bad in that respect is pretty unprofessional. And come on, Sheamus is on this big winning streak in singles competition as of late, being booked as this beast. Would it have killed them to let Swagger get a win?

The ending was God awfully stupid. Awesome Truth comes out to interrupt Cena, and they start actually laying into him. Recalling how last night the fans chanted 'Don't Tag Cena', and the crowd was chanting it seconds later! They were completely into it. Then Awesome Truth said that Rock pretty well dwarfed Cena in popularity, culminating with Truth's awesome line "Cenation is gonna become C'ya Later Nation!" And Cena just responded with an abrupt and very serious 'shut up'. One that said he was actually getting pissed. And his demeanor actually told you that this was getting to him. I thought "Jesus Christ, this is finally getting good!" And then, of course, things just fell apart. Cena buried them moments later by saying that no one even cared that they were in the building last night, and then probably the most inane part of all, TRICKS them into suddenly hating each other. Then Miz attacks Truth, and then that's it. So not only were the means incredibly poorly done, but you've also broken up the team that you've spent months building up, that were actually really good together and entertaining as hell...for what? Its evident there will be a program with the two at some point, but why? What was the point of breaking them up? What purpose does it serve in the greater scheme of things? You've just...killed...a really good thing for no reason other than it was the only 'logical' (I speak in reference to WWE logic, not regular logic, because there's most definitely a difference between the two) way to not let them get one over on Cena. Let me say that again-Awesome Truth are killing Cena on the mic. So what's the only way powerful enough for Cena to get back at them? Trick them, in the span of 10 seconds, into becoming arch-enemies. Because God knows we can't have even ONE instance where Cena looks the least bit bad to put someone else over...just horrendous.



Overall, the show was better than its been lately, for sure, but the main event situation is a real mess right now. Its just constant fuck up after constant fuck up, the booking is really bad, the stories are idiotic and nonsensical and considering that most people are coming to your shows based on those main events (which, let's face it, are the biggest draws), failing so often at them really does leave a sour taste in your mouth and takes things down a few notches. The other bad stuff just piles onto that. However, there were bright spots tonight, so progress is being made.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Twitter can you please go to hell on monday nights between the hours of 2AM to 4AM UK time. Thanks very much.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RAW would probably have been much better if the obligatory boring Cena segment was at 10 pm, and Punk/Ziggler closed the night. Then we'd finish the show with good feelings about it. Instead we close with a tag team breaking up because Cena said "he dun like u". really? really? 

And way to ignore Rocks actions...good job WWE


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk vs. Ziggles = best match of the night. Shit, best match I've seen in a while. Too bad another bland ending ruined the show. Cena buried Awesome Truth, then they break up? It's like they're pissing on us without the courtesy of calling it rain.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Romanista said:


> what a boring opening?... Punk as a champ and on the mic...


You have a John Morrison signature, lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BTW, I caught the "It Begins" video just now. If that isn't a clear, blantantly obvious video for Undertaker, I don't know what is.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The only positives tonight was the Punk\Ziggler match and building some depth into Cody Rhode's character. This Booker T feud could be pretty entertaining and fun short term and it also gets Booker T off commentary for a little while so he wont get stale as shit with his repetitive style and WWE knows it. 

That's about the only good things I can say about Raw tonight. Pretty sad show and the ending was cringe worthy and had me totally not looking foward to next week's Raw. Smackdown is a much better structured thought out show and I'm enjoying it a whole lot more than Raw at the moment.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziggler is on a roll. Next year he's going to dominate the main event.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rewatched it... one thing that really struck me the second time after only giving me a vibe the first time: Cena really came off bored then frustrated in his segment. I'm beginning to wonder if there is etiehr seeds being planted or if the man Cena is really starting to get tired being forced to play the role WWE is stupidly clinging to and he is desperately wanting to get out of that position. I just really get the feel the booes are really beginning to weigh on him and he'd love it if he could play up the boos or at least change up his routine.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got home from being at the show live, I enjoyed it. Crowd was hot for CM Punk and Ryder. Place probably would of exploded if Rock was actually there. Every time they showed a picture of The Rock in the WM Promo or from SS, everyone would start screaming, imagine if he was there.

Not sure if they showed it on TV, but Ryder came out twice, was a bit confusing. He came out the first time to a huge pop, and then like 30 seconds later Johnny Ace came out and told Ryder he needed to speak to him in the back. So Ryder went back then came back out and no one really knew what was going on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How was the crowd for Ziggler/Punk and what did they think of the ending?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Winning™;10627398 said:


> How was the crowd for Ziggler/Punk and what did they think of the ending?


A lot of CM Punk chants pretty much every time Ziggler was on the offensive it seemed like. Think a lot of people were surprised it went on for so long. Though a lot of people around me said it was a great match after it was over.

Also, was quite funny when Nash was cutting his promo. Quite a few people were yelling "because you're too old" when he was talking about why HHH/Nash isn't happening lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

@Mike, did Nash sound drunk live when saying "Madison Square Garden"?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Good to see Rhodes finally threw on some knee pads.


----------



## Big BBB (Mar 24, 2005)

thumbs up to raw tonight. alot of wrestlin! with clean finishes  tna can learn alot from raw. i hate how they always talk about what is trending on twitter and i miss JR but the action and promos were great. alot of great storylines it looks like for down the road. alot of differnet ways with talented stars. Great raw. Wrestlemania is gonnna be sick. hope sin cara and rey both come back from injuries to wrestle each other at mania thatd be a sick match and they could have great build by using reys past and recovering from injury, sin caras brilliance and also comin back from injury. face vs face so they dont need to start a feud. plus cm punk with the title now and daniel bryan looking to cash in at mania. wow things r looking great for true fans. also the way they use the legend nash is perfect. I believe in the legends that they can still draw but not the whole show like tna. one promo like nash tonight was great and one feud of legends that isnt at the top of the card. wonderful. legends should be used respoisbliy. tonight proved to me how much better wwe is than tna. i officially give up on tna its official folks. im back with the E. hope you are all happy cuz i am  Finally BIG BBB is... home!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought tonight's show was pretty good. There was a lot of wrestling and not much promos. Match of the Night goes to CM Punk/Dolph Ziggler as they put on a great match. Ziggler needs to move up to the main event status. He's proven that he's ready for it. I was happy to see advancement into the Smackdown feuds too as it looks like Randy Orton will feud with Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes (with knee pads) will start feuding with Booker T. The ending was ok but I really don't know where they're going with it. Is R-Truth going to turn face? Is Cena still feuding with them? It was an interesting way to end the show.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great raw in my opinion. 

Punk got a really good promo. Punk/Laurinitis will be the new Austin/McMahon I guess in the sense of Laurinitis seemingly screwing Punk out of the title down the line and Punk fighting the "evil boss". 

Punk/Ziggler was a fantastic TV match, quite close, if not MOTY contender. 

Rhodes/Booker T fued planted, along with Barrett/Orton fued. Barrett looked badass looking at Orton when giving Kofi the wasteland. 

Truth/Miz promo was great, and was truthful. Cena did the usual burying shit, but his demeanour changed which I think is more seeds being planted. The reactions are definitely "getting" to him. 

I hope that Punk/Del rio is done next week so that Punk has a new challenger for the WWE title. I like their matches but I want Del Rio away from the title.


----------



## knotts4372 (Nov 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ok this crowd is Impact Zone stupid.


dyde i was there and this was the most little kids i ever seen at a live event i been to. they woudnt shut up and knew nothing about what was going on


----------



## knotts4372 (Nov 22, 2011)

thats the kinda things they do when raw goes to a commercial during ryders entrance. that or have the guy cut a short promo


----------



## knotts4372 (Nov 22, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> How was the crowd for Ziggler/Punk and what did they think of the ending?


alot of ppl didnt really notice the botch because cm punk hid it reasonably well. it was def the best match ive seen at a live event and i been to about 10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cody is wearing knee pads, and just threw water in Booker's face, can't wait for SD


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Decent show with a great Punk/Ziggler match, though the final segment was terrible. What a weak way to break up Awesome Truth.


----------



## knotts4372 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kewf1988 said:


> Decent show with a great Punk/Ziggler match, though the final segment was terrible. What a weak way to break up Awesome Truth.


it was a decent show with a main event that was untelevised. it was miz/dolph/swagger vs bigshow/orton/cena. miz walked out on dolph/swagger who beat on cena for about 10 min then cena gave a hot tag to orton who dominated. ending was show punching swagger who fell into cena's AA and then dolph got an rko from orton for the win


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Whole point of del Rio having his title match next week is to push Clay's re-debut a week back again?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Whole point of del Rio having his title match next week is to push Clay's re-debut a week back again?


If Del Rio becomes a 3 time WWE champ, there will be so many pissed off people. But that would be sick if Clay debuts in that match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If Del Rio becomes a 3 time WWE champ, there will be so many pissed off people. But that would be sick if Clay debuts in that match


Could quite easily end up being a DQ. No reason why he couldn't come in and destroy Punk, del Rio could try stop him and he could run through del Rio too.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

So much awesome stuff on RAW... Punk promo, Punk/Ziggler (+new theme), Ryder / ADR was good too, Cena being a bit more aggressive, Truth / Miz will be AMAZING, Booker / Rhodes, Cole looking like a douche while listening to Booker, Barrett Barrage...

The Rhodes promo was alright. The only bad thing I can come up with was Sheamus pointlessly destroying Swags.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Regarding Zigglers new theme. I think it will probably grow on me but it looks like he's moving away from "Perfection" and turning towards "Heel" .. I mean he's pretty much replaced perfection from his trunks, hoodies and now his theme music etc.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

did i see king lawler or did i see the ghost of king?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

evoked21 said:


> did i see king lawler or did i see the ghost of king?


Seriously don't know what was up with him, but the show was great, glad Booker was on commentary. Truth was funny as hell, Wade looking great, and I think WWE is still on the conspiracy angle. What better for Cena to be the mastermind behind the angle then to have 2 of the biggest conspiracy talkers turn on each other? I think WWE still might deliver a heel Cena, but things still look a little hazy.

"What this proves, is exactly what John Cena said, The Miz is indeed...a legitimate threat"

King: WHAT? 

:lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't Cole say Lawler had a bad throat or something.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was epic live on Raw...

Ryder was over like mad. CM Punk epic......

While Nash was talking there was a guy in the crowd on the side of the stage, near Nash with a remote in his hands clicking and shouting "Click!" "Click!"


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Didn't Cole say Lawler had a bad throat or something.


Probably from sucking Cena's dick so much


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> Really? Really? Those two guys could put on a **** match if they had 30 minutes. They're two of the best in ring workers in the WWE right now.


True.

I turned RAW back on and saw that match and I'll give props to Dolph, even for losing, he gave C.M. Punk a run for his money. 
(and made him bleed)


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I liked the ending tbh. I knew everybody would be going mental over it on here but it made perfect sense to break up Trtuth/Miz in this way. Let's face it, the tag team has run it's couse, there's nothing left for the team now and they had there credibility completely ruined after that Rock/Cena feud. They obviously view Miz as the guy who will go further out of the 2, so the logical thing to do is split them up by having Miz take him down. Don't piss yourselves guys, all that's going to happen is R-Truth will go back to being an entertaining HEEL upper-midcarder whilst Miz will be re-pushed as a MEer again.

Really good show overall, opening promo was good, Punk/Ziggler was absolutely awesome, all the matches in general were good, very little diva's stuff & further proof that they're certainly pushing the right guys (Ziggler, Ryder, Rhodes, Barrett, Sheamus, Punk & Miz). Still think they should be doing more with Kofi but other then that, good stuff. It feels nice being positive about the product in general, hopefully they keep this going


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Decent RAW. I didn't like the fact that Cena said nothing at all.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Big BBB said:


> thumbs up to raw tonight. alot of wrestlin! with clean finishes  tna can learn alot from raw. i hate how they always talk about what is trending on twitter and i miss JR but the action and promos were great. alot of great storylines it looks like for down the road. alot of differnet ways with talented stars. Great raw. Wrestlemania is gonnna be sick. hope sin cara and rey both come back from injuries to wrestle each other at mania thatd be a sick match and they could have great build by using reys past and recovering from injury, sin caras brilliance and also comin back from injury. face vs face so they dont need to start a feud. plus cm punk with the title now and daniel bryan looking to cash in at mania. wow things r looking great for true fans. also the way they use the legend nash is perfect. I believe in the legends that they can still draw but not the whole show like tna. one promo like nash tonight was great and one feud of legends that isnt at the top of the card. wonderful. legends should be used respoisbliy. tonight proved to me how much better wwe is than tna. i officially give up on tna its official folks. im back with the E. hope you are all happy cuz i am  Finally BIG BBB is... home!


fpalm


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding Zigglers new theme. I think it will probably grow on me but it looks like he's moving away from "Perfection" and turning towards "Heel" .. I mean he's pretty much replaced perfection from his trunks, hoodies and now his theme music etc.


From Downstait facebook page :



> Dolph Ziggler's new theme, "Here to Show the World," debuted tonight on WWE RAW. WWE didn't want anymore "perfection" references so they tweeked it a bit. What'd you guys think of it?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It was a good RAW to be honest. A lot of good wrestling, especially Ziggler/Punk. Punk was over as hell, and will defend his title 2 weeks in a row which I like a lot. I actually liked Nash's promo, although I expected more, as in HHH showing up. Bit silly that they are trying to make Rock the bad guy by having Truth and Miz root for him. Then Truth and Miz turning on each other.....meh. Truth turns heel, becomes epic, turns face again...

Where's Brodus Clay though>?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jethro said:


> Where's Brodus Clay though>?


Either:
-suspended
-injured
-no plans for him as of now. I have a feeling that this is the most likely. He will debut during Kane's return and beat the turd out of Kane. That would get him over huge.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

theres loads of midcard heels going up to main event allready at the moment so there probleby just waiting to see how things play out


----------



## RockyFTW (Nov 20, 2011)

Boring show. 

The Miz needs to be featured more though.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

honestly raw was good last night, as far as wrestling goes (which is always a good thing) my only problem is yep...john cena, he got owned by r-truth when he said SeYaLaterNation, and all cena could say was "shut up"? wasnt he supposed to respond to the rock for embarrassing him at SS? instead he comes out smiling like a goof, words from cena, "you guys arent a legitimate threat" well no shit cena you fucking buried both of them at the same time two weeks before SS, then he buried them AGAIN by getting them to turn on each other out of fucking nowhere while he walks out the ring with that big smile of his, why wasnt he pissed in the first place at the rock? just what the fuck are the wwe trying to do with cena? i don't get it...BTW can somebody fill me in with the booker t/rhodes thing because i will mark out of booker is gonna wrestle again.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Miz owned Cena so bad last night, and all he could come up with the same old "boring reality show" bit. Didn't he say that like before Mania? What a wimp.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Haven't watched in forever. But caught some of last night.

The Ziggler/Punk match was long and botchy.
Cena owning Miz was awesome. Still the best thing on the show. Love how he disses himself.

Marella being a comedy jobber is getting old.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Haven't watched in forever. But caught some of last night.
> 
> The Ziggler/Punk match was long and botchy.
> Cena owning Miz was awesome. Still the best thing on the show. Love how he disses himself.
> ...


I failed to see any botches, sure you were watching the same match? That was easily the best Raw match of the year.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I failed to see any botches, sure you were watching the same match? That was easily the best Raw match of the year.


there was one botch at the end 
punk tried to catch ziggler in the air and powerbomb him but other than that i couldnt see any other botches 
and that one i just mentioned didnt decrease the quality of the match at all


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

There was big botches in this match, even Punk and Ziggler laughed about one of their botches, but it was still a good TV match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

wasn't jonah hill supposed to be guest host ?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Other than the botch at the end and that short awkward moment in the match where they both stopped and looked at each other, there were no botches. And neither of the two botches hurt the match _at all_. Get a grip, the match was entertaining.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> wasn't jonah hill supposed to be guest host ?


:lmao 

completely forgot about that


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone noticed the laser pen someone was shining on Ryder during Ryder vs Del Rio? Hope they kicked that guy out.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I think the awkward moment was intentional, didn't seem like an accident, like Punk was daring him to make a move.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Was RAW any good last night? I only watched up until Punk/Ziggler, Ill watch the rest later


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Really enjoyed Punk/Ziggler. Awesome Truth splitting up didn't make sense at all at the end of RAW, but they had no other alternative to be honest. I suspect Truth will still be brought back as a heel though and may end up back with Miz, I seriously hope he isn't turned back into a face though because he plays the heel role much better.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for smackdown this week.

Alicia Fox and Aksana beat Tamina and Rosa Mendes.

Alicia Fox and Aksana dress like the Indians and Tamina and Rosa Mendes dress like the Pilgrims in that match.

Big Show beat Hunico.

Ted DiBiase beat Tyson Kidd.

Randy Orton and Booker T beat Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why wasn't Jonah Hill on the show last night? 

I mean, not that I'm complaining, but WWE has a weird habit lately of advertising things for their show and then not doing having it. I mean Michael Cole challenge getting pushed back two consecutive weeks, Brodus Clay yet to have debuted when it was supposed to be a couple weeks ago, and now Jonah Hill. Its pretty weird to advert things they aren't going to do.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> So much awesome stuff on RAW... Punk promo, Punk/Ziggler (+new theme), Ryder / ADR was good too, Cena being a bit more aggressive, Truth / Miz will be AMAZING, Booker / Rhodes, Cole looking like a douche while listening to Booker, Barrett Barrage...
> 
> The Rhodes promo was alright. The only bad thing I can come up with was Sheamus pointlessly destroying Swags.


How will Truth/Miz be "amazing"? 

Truth COULD BE A "FACE" AGAIN! HOW WILL *THAT* BE AMAZING? :no:


It will be AWFUL to see him start rapping with the little jimmy's again. fpalm


I'm begging..PLEADING the WWE to either bring him back as a HEEL(after the 30 days) and act like the Awesome Truth tag-team never happened....OR to have some kind of swerve where both Miz and Truth pull a fast one on Cena thinking that those two are at each other's throats but end up beating the bejeezus out of him..







kennedy=god said:


> I liked the ending tbh. I knew everybody would be going mental over it on here but it made perfect sense to break up Trtuth/Miz in this way. Let's face it, the tag team has run it's couse, there's nothing left for the team now and they had there credibility completely ruined after that Rock/Cena feud. They obviously view Miz as the guy who will go further out of the 2, so the logical thing to do is split them up by having Miz take him down. Don't piss yourselves guys, all that's going to happen is R-Truth will go back to being an entertaining HEEL upper-midcarder whilst Miz will be re-pushed as a MEer again.


But this is the issue here :

WILL R-Truth(after serving the 30-days....Damn snitch, Evan Bourne) come back still as a HEEL or as a FACE(ugh!) to feud with Miz?

I hope and pray they have him return as a HEEL and act like the Awesome Truth tag-team never occured. Otherwise, turning Truth FACE might as well equal "Future Endeavoring".


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why wasn't Jonah Hill on the show last night?
> 
> I mean, not that I'm complaining, but WWE has a weird habit lately of advertising things for their show and then not doing having it. I mean Michael Cole challenge getting pushed back two consecutive weeks, Brodus Clay yet to have debuted when it was supposed to be a couple weeks ago, and now Jonah Hill. Its pretty weird to advert things they aren't going to do.


I don't know why Jonah Hill wasn't there last night, something probably came up. But as for the other instances: I think it's a good thing. It shows that Raw has a lot of good things going on and therefore can't fit everything into a 2 hour show. I thought Raw was good last night and I didn't even think about Brodus Clay. Having too many storylines > having too few.


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Punk/Ziggler was match of the night for sure


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

YES! Miz is free of that idiot! Punk vs. Miz please. Preferably at Wrestlemania.


----------



## aserlove (Nov 25, 2011)

i love rock 
thanx


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

aserlove said:


> i love to increase my post count
> thanx



Fixed.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WelshMizfit said:


> YES! Miz is free of that idiot! Punk vs. Miz please. Preferably at Wrestlemania.




I think that's the WWE championship match at Mania this year. With the main event obviously being Rock/Cena, having the top heel in the company (which is Miz now by default) versus the "new face of the WWE" makes perfect sense. And there's so many angles they could take with it...they almost CAN'T fuck it up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God no, keep Miz away from the WWE Title.

He's painfully, painfully mediocre.


----------

